# Galerie - 1x9/1x10 Bikes



## lone_wolf (23. September 2011)

Geoff Kabush hat vor geraumer Zeit einen WorldCup mit einem Kettenblatt gewonnen, zwischenzeitlich wurden auch Absalon, Kurschat und co ohne Umwerfer bei diesen Wettbewerben gesichtet. 
Für 2012 hat Specialized ein 1x10 29er ins Programm genommen - die Galerie soll diese Gattung Bikes zeigen, deren Fahrer eine Affinität zum Wiegetrittfahren haben.
Als langjähriger Singlespeeder zähle ich mich auch dazu. Meinen 9speeder werde ich allerdings erst am Wochenende hier zeigen, wenn meine e.thirteen XCX Kettenführung verbaut ist. Derzeit ist noch 'ne tonnenschwere, halbe DH-Kettenführung dran...
Freue mich, wenn auch so feine Bikes wie z.B mete's neuste Kreation den Weg hier hinein finden.

Dann mal Los!


----------



## lone_wolf (23. September 2011)

Bereits erwähntes Specialized - leider nur ein Katalogbild...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (23. September 2011)

Hab da schon einige gesehen. Kommt immer mehr auf.

Meines:


----------



## lone_wolf (23. September 2011)

Sehr schick


----------



## corfrimor (24. September 2011)

Jetzt werden die Bikes schon danach klassifiziert, ob sie 1, 2 oder 3 Kettenblätter haben? Manoman


----------



## lone_wolf (24. September 2011)

Dann hat man diese Gattung mal im Überblick. Sind halt nicht soo häufig hier im Forum zu finden. Muss nicht so lange quer durch alle Unterforen suchen, um sich inspirieren zu lassen.
Das ist der Hintergrund.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. September 2011)

nachher kommt was nettes von mir


----------



## onkel_doc (24. September 2011)

loooosssss!!!! Hats ne änderung an deinem on one???


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. September 2011)

wie angedroht: hier mein 29er starr 1x9 trainingsbock.





neu sind das 240s cl+crest vorderrad. das 240s 6l+crest hinterrad ist aus einem der wettkamplaufradsaetze geborgt.
gleich mal ueber die trails jagen... mal sehen, wie sich der direkte vergleich zu 12kg mit schweren raedern faehrt (nabendynamo + xt + mavic tn719). 
der andere satz ist dann fuer den winter, wenn es viel dunkel und baeeeeh ist 
ach ja... sehe es auch gerade... lenkerstopfen kommen gleich noch rein.


----------



## lone_wolf (24. September 2011)

Feines 29er - könnt ihr bitte noch die Kettenblatt-Cassetten Info mit hinzufügen?


----------



## mr.j0e (24. September 2011)

Mal ne Frage, Kettenführung tut dringend Not bei 1x9 und etwas ruppigeren Singletrails oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (24. September 2011)

Ist 36 auf 11/34. Wenn dir mal in nem antrit die kette floeten geht und du nen hechtsprrung ueber den lenker machst, weist du warum 
Wiegt auch nur 60g

Sent from my U20i using Tapatalk


----------



## cd-surfer (24. September 2011)

Feine Galerie! Werde mich inspirieren lassen,warte für mich aber noch auf die Entwicklung mit 9er oder 10er Abschlußritzeln.


----------



## Fettkonserve (24. September 2011)

Mr Joe, bei einem Singlespeed-Kettenblatt vorne wirst du keine Kettenführung benötigen. Bei mir hat sich die Kette noch nie getraut zu "hüpfen".

Kann leider nur mit Praxiserfahrung dienen und die Problematik nicht theoretisch verargumentieren ;-)


----------



## ZeFlo (25. September 2011)

Stimmt nur dann, wenn du mit sehr hoher kettenspannung faehrst (am besten rr schaltwerk) und das kettenblatt exakt mittig zum ritzelpaket steht. Letzeres ist mit der masse der ht2 typ kurbeln aber kaum moeglich.

sent by an android from outer space!


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (25. September 2011)




----------



## lone_wolf (25. September 2011)

Sehr schöne Bikes hier mittlerweile 

Nachdem ich heute meine e.thirteen XCX montiert hatte, musste ich erst mal 'ne ausgiebige Probefahrt machen - nun wie angedroht mein Langstreckenbomber 





Hier die Kettenführung mal genauer...





Weitere Fotos in meinem Album.

Edit: 38er Kettenblatt und XT 9fach 11-32


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettkonserve (25. September 2011)

Schöne Bikes hier!

Lone Wolf: 38-32(!), du musst mächtig Dampf in den Beinen haben! Ich bin momentan bei 34-36 und damit sind einige heftige Anstiege schon mehr drücken als pedalieren (Schwäbische Alb).

Die XTR-Kurbel bei Thomas' MTB sieht dort richtig schick aus mit den "Abdeckkappen".


----------



## lone_wolf (26. September 2011)

@ Fettkonserve - habe mich auf 24h Rennen spezialisiert und bin mehr als 5 Jahre lang mit 38/16 unterwegs gewesen. Von daher gibt's da keine langen Anstiege.
Aber seitdem man dort als Singlespeeder in der Kuriositätenwertung auftaucht, habe ich mir hinten 'ne Cassette drangebaut und darf als "normaler MTBler" starten


----------



## Berrrnd (27. September 2011)

woher hast du die xcx?
brauche auch eine für mein zukünftiges 1x9 bike.

kann man das bike demnächst im stemweder berg bewundern?


----------



## lone_wolf (27. September 2011)

zu 1. bei www.hibike.de momentan im Angebot für EUR 39.90
zu 2. denke schon


----------



## Apfelschale (28. September 2011)

Hey lone wolf,

kannst du mir mal bitte die genaue bezeichnung für die Gabel geben vll. sogar mit baujahr?? such ich schon länger das Teil.


----------



## *adrenalin* (28. September 2011)

Fettkonserve schrieb:


> Mr Joe, bei einem Singlespeed-Kettenblatt vorne wirst du keine Kettenführung benötigen. Bei mir hat sich die Kette noch nie getraut zu "hüpfen".



diese empfehlung so auszusprechen ist fahrlässig. die kettenspannung reicht nicht zwingend aus, du weißt nicht welche ritzeldifferenz anliegt (bei 11-34 oder 36 hat die kette viel mehr spiel als bspw. 11-28). mir hat es die kette geworfen bei den ersten versuchen, ich hätte mir die kefü auch gerne gespart



ZeFlo schrieb:


> Stimmt nur dann, wenn du mit sehr hoher kettenspannung faehrst (am besten rr schaltwerk) und das kettenblatt exakt mittig zum ritzelpaket steht. Letzeres ist mit der masse der ht2 typ kurbeln aber kaum moeglich.



je nachdem ob das blatt außen oder in der mitte montiert ist, geht das schon.


----------



## lone_wolf (28. September 2011)

@ Apfelschale - Marzocchi MX Pro Race 85mm, gekauft 5.2007, könnte auch ein 2006er Modell sein, weiss es nicht mehr.
1710g bei 180mm Schaftlänge inkl. A-Head-Kralle


----------



## .nOx (29. September 2011)

Sehr gut, meins könnte ich die Tage auch mal posten.


----------



## _stalker_ (5. Oktober 2011)

Und jetzt komm mir keiner mit "Ist kein XC-Bike" nur weil Fat Alberts montiert sind. Die RaceKings liegen auch noch rum.


----------



## lone_wolf (6. Oktober 2011)

Immer wieder schön anzuschauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (6. Oktober 2011)

schöner thread. 

aber warum fahrt Ihr alle so lange schaltwerke?


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Oktober 2011)

bald gibt es auch neues von mir. da sich 1x9 am trainignsrad "bewaehrt" hat, kommt es mir nun mal testweise an's race bike (und ans trainingsbike wieder 2x9).


----------



## lone_wolf (6. Oktober 2011)

@ a.nienie - bin Shimano Fan, habe das "kurze" XT Schaltwerk, kürzer geht nur SAINT oder Rennrad.
Ersteres ist zu teuer für mich, letztere haben die Kabelzuführung mit "Lasso"


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Oktober 2011)

@ a.nienie - meins ist ein kurzes slx


----------



## Berrrnd (6. Oktober 2011)

für ein kurzes slx habe ich mich auch entschieden.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Oktober 2011)

wie angedroht: das 1x9 zaboo zombie. geht ab wie luzi! wird jetzt mal weiter geteste, ob das 1x9 setting auf fuer rennen taugt.




ach ja... erste tour 1000hm am stueck. ja, es gehen auch RICHTIGE berge


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Oktober 2011)

Boa sascha da hast aber recht rums in den beinen...wasn kettenblatt fährst du vorne?


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Oktober 2011)

ist ein e13 mit 36z


----------



## Berrrnd (8. Oktober 2011)

welches genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (8. Oktober 2011)

dasDA

heute gleich erste tour 1x kandel (1000hm am stueck). geht alles


----------



## Apfelschale (11. Oktober 2011)

Wie macht ihr das eigentlich mit dem Speed nach oben heraus? Ich meine bei einigen Rennen ist mir die Übersetzung 42/11 schon zu wenig und ich bin nun
wirklich nicht ein Profifahrer. Macht der Unterschied 26"/29" da vielleicht so viel
aus??


----------



## mete (11. Oktober 2011)

Apfelschale schrieb:


> wirklich nicht ein Profifahrer. Macht der Unterschied 26"/29" da vielleicht so viel
> aus??



10%, also vorn 3-4 Zähne weniger in dem Fall. Ich fahre nur ein 36er und das reicht eigentlich auch fast immer. 36:11 am 29er entsprechen ungefähr 40:11 am 26er, also einer Entfaltung von ungefähr 7,5m/Umdrehung, was bei Frequenz 100 45km/h sind. 120 kann man selbst als Dampfmaschine noch ganz gut treten, sind also 54km/h Max. 
Ich weiß ja nicht, bei welchem MTB-Rennen das nicht reichen soll, aber da wo ich bis jetzt gefahren bin, war bei diesen Geschwindigkeiten eh nicht mehr an Mittreten zu denken und oft kam es auch nicht vor. Das mag natürlich auf Schotterautobahnen anders aussehen.
im Endeffekt ist die Übersetzungsfrage genauso individuell, wie die Wahl des Sattels. Mit einem Monoblatt käme ich mittlerweile wohl auch noch kaum irgendwo hoch, obwohl ich jahrelang SSP gefahren bin. Inzwischen fahre ich aber im Schnitt viel höhere Frequenzen und da geht das eben nicht mehr. Ist eh besser für die Knie .


----------



## Apfelschale (11. Oktober 2011)

Naja auf einigen langen Schotterabfahrten ist das schnell erreicht.
Ich kann was die Trittfrequenz angeht nicht mit reden, da ich die nicht
messe aber da bin ich mit meiner Kombi schon recht schnell ausgeschöpft....


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Oktober 2011)

mein 1x9 bike (36/11-32) wird nicht für highspeed flachlandfahrten genutzt.
es ist eher dazu da, um im flachen trittfrequenz und am berg kraft zu trainieren.

naja, wirkliche berge werde ich da sowieso nicht mit fahren können.

fahre normalerweise 26-40/11-32 am 26er. 
wobei ich hier sagen muss dass ich echt überrascht bin, dass das 40er auch bei marathon dicke reicht um schnell zu fahren.


----------



## lone_wolf (14. Oktober 2011)

Heute kam ein Paket an - fühlte sich ziemlich leicht an, dafür, dass Metall inside war...

Wurde dann auch umgehend aufgebaut.





Transalp Ambition 18" mit 1396g - brauchte ein headbadge und habe dieses gefunden...





Und noch ein paar nette Details.











Fährt sich übrigens super - klasse Geometrie, seitensteif und handlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (14. Oktober 2011)

der rahmen ist ja ganz schön leicht!

das bike sieht schick aus.
was ist mit dem alten rahmen passiert?


----------



## lone_wolf (14. Oktober 2011)

Danke - der weisse Rahmen ist jetzt als "Arbeitswegrad" aufgebaut. Fühlte sich nach über 20.000km irgendwie "weich" an und knackte permanent.
14 Tage lang alles ab und drangebaut - immer saubergemacht und neu gefettet. Geräusche blieben.

Dann kam es, wie es kommen musste - letztes Wochenende als Stadtschlampe aufgebaut und fährt seitdem völlig unauffällig und geräuschlos...


----------



## mete (15. Oktober 2011)

Was ist denn das für ein Sattel am schwar-roten? Danke!


----------



## lone_wolf (16. Oktober 2011)

Falls Du diesen hier meinst - RedX ClimAirTec, gab's mal vom Rose Versand, 255g - schwer, aber saubequem...


----------



## .t1mo (16. Oktober 2011)

Was sind das für Griffe? Sind das ESI? Suche irgendwie verzweifelt nach soetwas schlichtem.


----------



## lone_wolf (16. Oktober 2011)

Ja - sind die ESI Racers Grips. 49g inkl. Lenkerendstopfen. Gibt's bei www.cremacycles.com im Süden der Republik...


----------



## Mister P. (17. Oktober 2011)

@lone_wolf: Super schönes Bike, wirkt sehr stimmig! 
Ich fände eine mattschwarze Gabel würde sich noch sehr gut machen, z.B. ne Fox.

Grüße
Reinhard


----------



## .t1mo (17. Oktober 2011)

lone_wolf schrieb:


> Ja - sind die ESI Racers Grips. 49g inkl. Lenkerendstopfen. Gibt's bei www.cremacycles.com im Süden der Republik...



Vielen Dank! Habe bisher irgendwie keinen Händler finden können


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Oktober 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=esi+grips

reicht das nicht?


----------



## .nOx (19. Oktober 2011)

Mit Winterreifen.














Edit: Sind diese ESI-Dinger zu empfehlen? Da scheinen sich ja irgendwie die Geister ziemlich zu scheiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (19. Oktober 2011)

fahre die esi junky am grünen. Sind ein bischen dicker und geht wirklich gut mit denen.


----------



## .nOx (19. Oktober 2011)

Und wie schaut es mit rutschen und drehen aus?


----------



## *adrenalin* (25. Oktober 2011)

xtr kurbel schwarz eloxiert und auf 1-fach angepaßt





dmr schelle kombiniert mit e*thirteen kefü





totale


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Oktober 2011)

kann was


----------



## a.nienie (26. Oktober 2011)

ja. sehr schön. 
die kombi mit der dmr schelle sollte ich mal probieren.


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Oktober 2011)

.nOx schrieb:


> Und wie schaut es mit rutschen und drehen aus?


 

Sollte eigentlich gut sein. Bei mir gibts kein rutschen und drehen.


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Oktober 2011)

@ lone_wolf 

wäre nett wenn du mir die anordnung der spacer auf der antriebsseite nennen könntest.
das kettenblatt ist ja einfach nur innen montiert, oder sind da noch spacer irgendwo?

habe heute meiner gabel das finish verpasst und werde morgen das bike aufbauen.


----------



## lone_wolf (27. Oktober 2011)

Von der Kettenblattseite aus gesehen - e.thirteen XCX Kettenführung, beiliegende e13 Spacer (2 oder 3? - zusammen mit der KeFü jedenfalls gleiche Stärke wie ein Shimano Spacer) Shimano Spacer, Tretlagergehäuse, Shimano Spacer.

Ist optimiert auf 38-16 bei 'ner 11-32 XT 9fach Kassette. Die Ritzel 18 bis 32 benutze ich eigentlich nicht, da ziehe ich lieber am Lenker und fahre Wiegetritt.
Werde dann glücklicherweise dank Kassette und Schaltwerk nicht mehr als Singlespeeder wahrgenommen


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Oktober 2011)

und was waere daran schlimm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lone_wolf (27. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt schon die ersten Veranstaltungen, wo Singlespeeder in die Kuriositätenwertung kommen - muss ich nicht haben 

Fahre dann lieber heimlich SSP...
... nee Scherz, benutze schon den Trigger...


----------



## Mister P. (28. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du die Ritzel größer 18 Zähne eh kaum nutzt, warum baust du dann keine Rennradkassette mit ner kleineren Abstufung ein? Das würde Gewicht sparen und du hast nach "unten" hin ne feinere Übersetzung. Oder irre ich mich?

Grüße


----------



## a.nienie (28. Oktober 2011)

... und das abschlußritzel mit einem 11T austauschen.


----------



## .nOx (28. Oktober 2011)

Wäre es nicht sinnvoll ein größeres Kettenblatt zu montieren wenn du die "leichten" Gänge eh nicht nutzt? Dann würdest du die Kassette voll ausnutzen und könntest bergab mehr Gas geben.


----------



## lone_wolf (28. Oktober 2011)

38/16 ist meine favorisierte Übersetzung (bin ich mehr als 5 Jahre lang auf'm Singlespeeder gefahren) - und mit 'ner 11-32 Kassette ist das 16er an der vierten Position, also perfekte Kettenlinie.
Natürlich habt ihr Recht mit der RR Kassette. Habe mich für 11-32 entschieden, da ich dann in Zukunft mehr Optionen habe. Vielleicht bin ich dadurch ja auch in 2012 erfolgreicher bei den Veranstaltungen - nächstes Jahr weiss ich mehr.
Nach oben raus reicht mir 38/11 völlig, selbst leicht bergab. Fahre ausschließlich Marathon und 24h - die Maximalgeschwindigkeit spielt dort nur eine untergeordnete Rolle.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Oktober 2011)

stütze wird noch durch eine saso carbon ersetzt.
als sattel suche ich noch einen slr xp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Oktober 2011)

sehr schick


----------



## a.nienie (31. Oktober 2011)

fast wie aus einem guss. schön.


----------



## Deleted 169926 (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde mir sowas auch so gern als Trainigsrad aufbauen. Kein Leichtbau aber solide und trotzdem  nicht zu schwer. Aber irgendwie finde ich kein rahmenkit mit Stargabel was nicht 500+ kostet oder beschissen aussieht.... gibt es irgendwo nen Tread wo ich da hilfe bekomme oder hat hier jemand einen Tip für mich? Aufbauteile habe ich noch haufen da aber der Rahmen fehlt mir.


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Oktober 2011)

was feur tips brauchst du denn? rahmen? gabel? gibt es viel, was nicht teuer ist.


----------



## Deleted 169926 (31. Oktober 2011)

Rahmen inkl Gabel. Wenn ich einzelne Teile suche dann passt meist die Einbauhöhe der Gabel nicht zum Rahmen.

z.b der Drössiger wäre perfeckt, aber ich finde keine passende Gabel.
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...ge=1;menu=1000,2,99,101;mid=0;pgc=0;orderby=2

Aso wenn dann nur in 20" oder 21" und Tourengeometrie also langes Oberrohr und Tretlager kann ruhig schön tief sein.


----------



## lone_wolf (31. Oktober 2011)

@ .nOx - haste mal ein Bild von Deinem Cockpit von vorne, sieht nach Easton EC70 Wide Flatbar aus - danke Dir!


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Oktober 2011)

ich bin in dem rahmen die gabel gefahren. war echt gut. nur leider halt 26zoll  wenn es hoeher sein soll dann die da.


----------



## Zero-D (31. Oktober 2011)

Gefällt mir sehr! :top: Wo bekommt man denn die DMR Schelle? Hatte eine ähnliche Idee, aber die Lösung erscheint mir die beste und einfachste zu sein; wenn nicht sogar genial einfach und einfach genial!



*adrenalin* schrieb:


> dmr schelle kombiniert mit e*thirteen kefü


----------



## .nOx (1. November 2011)

lone_wolf schrieb:


> @ .nOx - haste mal ein Bild von Deinem Cockpit von vorne, sieht nach Easton EC70 Wide Flatbar aus - danke Dir!



Das sieht nicht nur so aus. Ein Bild kann ich die Tage mal machen wenn ich dran denke.


----------



## *adrenalin* (9. November 2011)

Zero-D schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr! :top: Wo bekommt man denn die DMR Schelle? Hatte eine ähnliche Idee, aber die Lösung erscheint mir die beste und einfachste zu sein; wenn nicht sogar genial einfach und einfach genial!



chain reaction cycles!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zero-D (9. November 2011)

DANKE!  Hab´s gleich bestellt!


----------



## .nOx (20. November 2011)

Hier noch mal mein Rad im sauberen Zustand.
Eventuell sucht dieses Rad auch einen neuen Besitzer.


----------



## ronmen (27. November 2011)

heyho,
nette galerie!! 

Was empfehlt Ihr für eine Kettenlinie bei 1x10 und 11-36 Kasette plus 34t KB ? (fahr eine Cook Kurbel mit zu kurzer Welle, sodass ich überlege das 34er vlt außen zu montieren)

vg

ps: hab' noch eine e13 xcx in neu+ovp abzugeben..


----------



## zymnokxx (1. Februar 2012)

Ich wollte dieses Jahr auch ein 1*9 oder 1*10 aufbauen und hätte eine Frage zur Kettenführung: Was haltet ihr von der Bionicon - c.guide V.02? Finde die recht chick, aber reicht die aus? Danke für Infos

*
*


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Februar 2012)

neee,.. du brauchst die oben am kettenblatt. das problem ist, das bei schraeglauf die kette oben runter geht und du ins leere trittst. unten ist ja nur gegen runterhopsen, weil gehoppel... oben ist gegen schraeglauf.
gib sonst nen haesslichen superman ueber den lenker! 
ich empfehle: superstar-components. leicht, billig, schnelle und unkomplizierte lieferung.

ach ja... mein aktuelles racebike im 1x9 aufbau


----------



## zymnokxx (1. Februar 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> neee,.. du brauchst die oben am kettenblatt. das problem ist, das bei schraeglauf die kette oben runter geht und du ins leere trittst. unten ist ja nur gegen runterhopsen, weil gehoppel... oben ist gegen schraeglauf.
> gib sonst nen haesslichen superman ueber den lenker!
> ich empfehle: superstar-components. leicht, billig, schnelle und unkomplizierte lieferung.



Danke für die Info!

und tolles bike!


----------



## grisu1 (10. Februar 2012)

Hier mal meine 1x9 Variation im Schmalreifen-Modus für´s Wintertraining.
Ich habe dank des Singlespeed-Kettenblatt´s noch keine heruntergefallende Kette gehabt ( auch nicht im Geländebetrieb mit dem 2. Laufradsatz - Schwalbe Tabletop 2,35 ).

Stefan


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Februar 2012)

wenn es dich mal ueber den lenker katapultiert, dann ist es dir die 70g und 20euro wert


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (10. Februar 2012)

Sorry, aber das Teil geht ja gar nicht.
Was soll das sein ? ein Mtb-Trekking-Rolle-Rad ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grisu1 (10. Februar 2012)

Exakt, genau das ist es.
Du scheinst sehr sachverständig zu sein.
Ich fahre auf der Rolle, mache mich bei RTF´s über dickbäuchige Carbonrennradfahrer lustig und bin bei CTF´s komischerweise auch nicht leicht zu übeholen................und nicht auf langweiligem Standardmaterial unterwegs


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Februar 2012)

ctf... alte rennrad opas ueberholen... respekt!


----------



## bikemaster22 (15. März 2012)

Hier mein umgebautes CD auf 1*9! Da ich das CD vorwiegend als Pendler-bike im norddeutschen Flachland nutze, fahre ich 40 / 11-32. 









Die SLX Bremse wird noch einer bereis im Keller liegenden 975-XTR weichen.

Geplant ist noch eine Kettenführung, evtel. Gabelumbau auf FOX F32 RLC mit Remote Lockout (wie ist Eure Meinung dazu?!) und ein neuer Sattel!


----------



## InoX (16. März 2012)

Finde es bis auf die fehlende Kettenführung sehr gelungen. Da es sich ja um ein Pendlerrad handeln soll, würde ich die SLX dran lassen. Die funktioniert auch nicht schlechter als die alte XTR und ist im Zweifel eines Diebstahls nicht ganz so teuer. Mit einem anderen "schnellen" Sattel wie einem SLR oder ähnlichem von der Form her wäre es noch sehr viel besser. Die Speci-Sättel könnten auch sehr gut passen.

Mir gefällt es sehr gut.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. März 2012)

warum bitte, willst du die fatty raus???

und wer sich trikon laufraeder klauen laesst, dem ist die xtr au egal.

wobei pendler ja net undbedingt bahnhofsrad heist. ich pendel auch mit den raedern zurarbeit und zurueck. da steht das rad dann aber auf dem video ueberwachten firmengelaende min fahrrad schuppen.


----------



## cd-surfer (16. März 2012)

Die Fatty funktioniert auch noch in 10 Jahren ohne das du dich drum kümmern müßtest,also perfekt für so ein Sorglos-Pendlerbike.Außerdem sieht sie am CD viel besser aus als so ne 08/15 Fox!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (16. März 2012)

Ja stimmt. Vielleicht hat es ja wirklich nichts mit einem Bahnhofsrad gemein. Na dann verbau die XTR. Der LRS ist mir zwar aufgefallen, weil er gut aussieht aber ich konnte ihn nicht einordnen. Aber jetzt wo dus sagst.


----------



## bikemaster22 (16. März 2012)

Die Fatty passt auf jeden Fall besser zum Bike - allerdings muss die Gabel zum Service, welcher nach Rücksprache mit 88 um die 200 kosten soll...

Die FOX habe ich noch im Keller liegen - sollte also jemand eine FOX F 32 RLC in Weiss mit Remote Lockout brauchen - bitte melden 

Hat jemand noch eine Kettenführung zum Verkauf?! Finde die XCX ganz schick.


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. März 2012)

guggst du den link von mir oben.. 20euro ist ja net die welt.

200euro??? was ist da alles dabei? linearlager optimierung? oder hast du die linearlager verrotten lassen?


----------



## helol (17. März 2012)

...also ich hatte die Fatty grade bei Kohl....139 Euro inkl. Versand nach Österreich.....absolut top! UND ICH HAB DAS DING VEROTTEN LASSEN!


----------



## KONI-DU (31. März 2012)

Mein Pampersbomber ist auch 1*9 geworden


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. März 2012)

najaaa...


meins heute fertig geworden:





geht gut!


----------



## Lotte.2000 (16. April 2012)

Dann darf ich meins ja jetzt auch hier zeigen . 1x10 bei 34x11-36


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. April 2012)

echt seeehr huebsch!


----------



## pd1 (16. April 2012)

Hier mal meins für 2012:



Gruß Pd


----------



## InoX (16. April 2012)

Das gefällt mir sehr gut. Der Sattel wirkt mir aber etwas zu zierlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mit-alu-heizen (17. April 2012)

Einfach gefällt mir seehr gut an Bikes. Frage mich immer welche Kraft die Leute in den Beinen haben um mit einfach über die Runden zu kommen.Müssen ja Tiere sein.

Leider reicht es bei mir nicht für ein Singleblatt.
Aber trotzdem schön anzuschauen.

VG
Marco


----------



## nollak (17. April 2012)

Hier mal meins, gestern auf der ersten Test Tour. Muss die Kettenführung nochmal bisschen einstellen. Mir ist die Kette im Bergab Modus gestern 3mal runter gefallen.

Bild leider nur mit Handy, war halt während der Tour.


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. April 2012)

runter faellt sich eigentlich nur durch rueckwaerts treten... muss man bissle aufpassen.

mir fehlen im vergleich zur 40/26 kombi mit nur einem 34er genau 1gang nach oben und 2nach unten.


----------



## nollak (17. April 2012)

Kann natürlich auch sein das ich irgendwie rückwärts getreten habe.

Ketteführung muss ich aber trotzdem nochmal einstellen.

Bei meiner Standard runde komme ich gut mit 32 auf 11-34 klar. Momentan ist aber noch ne altes Deore 32er Blatt montiert, da kommt bei Gelegenheit nochmal ne gescheites einfach Kettenblatt dran.


----------



## a.nienie (17. April 2012)

das polierte sieht gut aus. 

fahre selbst am enduro nur ein blatt.


----------



## nollak (17. April 2012)

Poliert isses nicht, aber danke. Ist unbehandeltes Alu. Muss mal die Tage nen gescheites Foto machen.


----------



## Flanschbob (11. Juni 2012)

jetzt statt 3x9 als 1x9. wie es halt so ist konnte ich es nicht lassen wenige wochen nach dem zusammenbau etwas zu ändern. verbaut ist jetzt 36x11-32. die kette wird noch gekürzt, evtl kommt auch noch eine kettenführung dran. meine kofferwaage sagt 10,80kg so wie es dasteht, mit faltreifen wird es demnächst wohl noch ein bisschen weniger.












man beachte die goldenen yumeya-tuning-unterlegscheiben - das stück zu 5,60


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (13. Juni 2012)

Flanschbob schrieb:


> man beachte die goldenen yumeya-tuning-unterlegscheiben - das stück zu 5,60



Jetzt weiß ich auch wie das Gewicht zustande kommt


----------



## .nOx (15. Juni 2012)

Ich würde mich demnächst gerne von meinem Rad trennen, vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse.

Rahmen: Morewood Kwela Gr. M
Gabel: RS Sid RLT m. PushLoc
Vorbau: Thomson X4 90mm/0°
Lenker: Easton EC70 OS 680mm
Griffe: ESI Chunky
Steuersatz: Ritchey m. Thomson Top-Cap
Bremsen: Avid Elixir CR m. Ti-Hardware, Carbon Hebeln, NSB-Adapter
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Sattelklemme: Fun Works N-Light Ti
Pedale: Crank Brothers Egg Beater
Kurbel: Shimano XTR FC-M70 175mm
Innenlager: Shimano XTR (neu)
Kettenblatt: e.13 G-Ring 34T
Kettenführung: e.13 XCX
Schalthebel: Sram x.9
Schaltwerk: Sram x.9
Kassette: Sram PG990 11-34
Kette: Sram PG990
Reifen: Continental SS RK 2.2 o. RS MK II 2.2
Schläuche: Continental Light
LRS: Easton XC-One


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (20. Juni 2012)

ja, man kann damit auch langdistanzen fahren 





© sportograf


----------



## Chrisomie21 (21. Juni 2012)

fährt jemand die q-rings von rotor mit einer kettenführung? hab die e-13 xcx für e-type befestigung im blick und dazu würde ich gern mal das 38er q ring kettenblatt probieren


----------



## fanet82 (13. November 2012)

So, hab mir jetzt für den Winter auch mal ein 1x10 aufgebaut


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. November 2012)

sehr schick!

aber bau eine kettenfuehrung dran! wenn dir die kette mal runter faellt trittst du schlagartig ins leere und machst nen superman ueber den lenker. gar nicht toll!
das teil ksotet mit versand keine 25euro wiegt ~70g und deine haende oder dei kinnlade dankt es dir


----------



## maddda (13. November 2012)

Oder nen Arritierter Umwerfer geht auch...Hat ja eigentlich jeder im Keller


----------



## nollak (13. November 2012)

Wobei die Kettenführung dann ja schon die optische schickere Variante ist 

Wobei mich ja auch mal interessieren würde ob Schaltwerke ala Type2 das nicht auch so gescheit halten oder ob das dann im härteren Gelände auch nicht ausreicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (13. November 2012)

wenn du mal nen richtigen superman gemacht hast, hast du keine bock mehr auf so experimente


----------



## InoX (13. November 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> wenn du mal nen richtigen superman gemacht hast, hast du keine bock mehr auf so experimente



 da geb ich dir aber recht.


----------



## Zwong (13. November 2012)

Zur Kettenführung: Eher BB-Mount oder Sattelrohr?


----------



## a.nienie (13. November 2012)

bb mount bei klassichem BSA lager sitzt dann halt gleich schön im winkel.
sonst am sitzrohr.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. November 2012)

ich hab 1x bb und 1x direct mount. beides gleichwertig...


----------



## Milan Racer (13. November 2012)

@Chrisomie21
ja ich fahre ein Rotorblatt jedoch 33z mit E13 Kettenführung. Geht einwandfrei.
Grüße


----------



## lone_wolf (13. November 2012)

Dann will ich auch mal wieder...













Werde mal ein ZEE Schaltwerk ausprobieren...


----------



## BENDERR (13. November 2012)

38t aufm 29er?
das is ne ansage


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. November 2012)

Auch sehr huebsch! 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## lone_wolf (13. November 2012)

Hab' mich auf 24h Rennen spezialisiert, da geht das. In Duisburg musste ich noch für meinen Sponsor mit 3fach fahren - vorne brauchte ich auf der Strecke nicht schalten.
Liegt auch daran, dass ich meine ersten 13 24h Events mit dem Singlespeeder gefahren bin, von daher war dieses Jahr mit Schaltung schon 'ne klasse Geschichte.
Und bei diesen 24h Dingern empfiehlt es sich eh, hin und wieder mal aus dem Sattel zu gehen - z.B. bei jedem Anstieg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fanet82 (14. November 2012)

Wer genau hinschaut kann da eine Ketetnführung sehn, sie ist halt wirklich sehr klein.. si eist von K-edge, mal sehn ob des funktioniert..
Auch hab ich als Wechsler hinten die neue XT verbaut, dies beruhigt die kette schon ziemlich, sollte also auch weniger probleme machen..



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> sehr schick!
> 
> aber bau eine kettenfuehrung dran! wenn dir die kette mal runter faellt trittst du schlagartig ins leere und machst nen superman ueber den lenker. gar nicht toll!
> das teil ksotet mit versand keine 25euro wiegt ~70g und deine haende oder dei kinnlade dankt es dir


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. November 2012)

ok, DAS mini ding ist mir natuerlich entgangen. sehr dezent.


----------



## MoP__ (14. November 2012)

Die überarbeitete Version poste ich mal hier rein:





Vom Rahmen (Radon ZR Race 29) habe ich mit Aceton die Decals großteils entfernt.
Ich denke ein schwarzer Sattel und eine schwarze Kurbel wären ganz schön, aber nur wegen der Farbe gebe ich kein weiteres Geld aus ^^


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. November 2012)

und wieder keine kefue...


----------



## InoX (15. November 2012)

Naja mit eigenen Erfahrungen lernt mans besser.

Mir gefällt das Rad jetzt deutlich besser! schön schlicht und dunkel. Der Sattel müsste allerdings wirklich weiß sein.


----------



## nollak (15. November 2012)

Gefällt mir sehr gut. Außer der Kettenführung halt


----------



## dor michü (15. November 2012)

Passt das Rahmengewicht so wie es angegeben ist?


----------



## patrick... (15. November 2012)

mich würde mal interessieren, wie sich die 26 Zoll Gabel so fährt MoP!?


----------



## BENDERR (15. November 2012)

26 zoll gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrick... (16. November 2012)

Ja bei Starrgabeln gehen auch ohne Probleme 29er Laufräder rein - in einem anderen Thread hatte er auch gepostet, dass es die DT 445 und nicht die 470 ist.


----------



## MoP__ (16. November 2012)

dor michü schrieb:


> Passt das Rahmengewicht so wie es angegeben ist?


Statt der angegebenen 1630g in 18" waren es nur 1598g.

Bisher fährt es sich mit der kurzen Gabel ziemlich gut.
Irgendwann werde ich sicher mal eine 29er testen. 
Vor allem das Einlenkverhalten finde ich ggü. 26" besser.

Meine Kefü habe ich erstmal nicht drangebaut, weil ich testen will ob das Zee Schaltwerk ausreicht um die Kette zu halten.


----------



## [email protected] (19. November 2012)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Chrisomie21 (21. November 2012)

aus eigener erfahrung kann ich sagen das ein xtr trail ohne kettenführung auf dem trail kein bisschen hält. fällt ständig ab. schmerzen vorprogrammiert


----------



## shield (29. November 2012)

Das deutsche Meisterschaftsfahrrad von Simon Gegenheimer vom USRRT







Und der Trailer zum kommenden Video seiner "Heimat Pause"


http://stefan-held.blogspot.com/


----------



## scapin76 (30. November 2012)

Rad top, Video Flop.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (30. November 2012)

scapin76 schrieb:


> Rad top, Video Flop.




Gut dass du so ne Ahnung hast.
einfach mal Sonntag abwarten meister.


----------



## BENDERR (30. November 2012)

naja.. der trailer macht jetz wirklich nicht viel lust auf mehr.. aber ich nehme ja mal an, dass der fertige film besser ist


----------



## InoX (30. November 2012)

man wills hoffen. 

sone kurze Line hat und kann wohl fast jeder. Das Rad sieht etwas gestaucht aus. Das wird aber wahrscheinlich an der Perspektive. Ich würde noch Lenkerstopfen verbauen. Sieht so etwas komisch aus.


----------



## scapin76 (30. November 2012)

shield schrieb:


> Gut dass du so ne Ahnung hast.
> einfach mal Sonntag abwarten meister.


 
war ja nur auf den trailer bezogen.
egal, ich warte dann mal denn sonntag ab


----------



## shield (30. November 2012)

ich hab mich auch schon gefragt warum simon keine lenkerendkappen fährt, aber er schwört seit jahren auf lenkerband am riserbar. lenkerendkappen sind ihm wohl zu schwer ;-)

sonntag ab ca 17 uhr. auch auf dem bikechannel von rose. die links folgen.


----------



## InoX (30. November 2012)

Ich dachte immer, dass das nicht UCI konform sei mit offenem Lenker zu fahren. Die 5 g machen nun wirklich nichts aus.


----------



## Seeanemone (1. Dezember 2012)

Ohne die Stopfen is laut Regelwerk (zumindest in Österreich) nicht erlaubt, in Stattegg glaub ich mich zu erinnern Simon Gegenheimer MIT Lenkerendstopfen fahren gesehen zu haben.


----------



## zuki (1. Dezember 2012)

UCI=Weltweit. 

Man sollte seinen Mitmenschen zu Liebe in der Tat Lenkerendstopfen verwenden. Davon mal ab, dass man so nicht an den Start gehen darf.


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Dezember 2012)

ja, das gibt sosnt haessliche stanzloecher! :/


----------



## shield (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich mach ihn mal drauf aufmerksam. er schützt ja nicht nur andere, sondern sich auch selber damit... aber so wie ich ihn kenne liegt es einfach an seiner verplantheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Dezember 2012)

weniger bla


----------



## Ampelhasser (2. Dezember 2012)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> weniger bla



und mehr Bilder

Mein Tomac Flint






Ampel


----------



## KaiGreene (2. Dezember 2012)

@nopain:Schee des Bild! Sag mal des SW ziehts schon gut nach vorne oder? Sieht fast so aus als würde die Kette die obere Schaltrolle nicht mehr berühren.
Gruß


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Dezember 2012)

Doch doch... Passt schon so. Fahre ich ganz 2012 so. Ist halt gut zug drauf 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## shield (2. Dezember 2012)

sorry für das offtopic aber ich habs ja versprochen:


----------



## Renn Maus (2. Dezember 2012)

Wieso Off-Topic?
Das Rad war doch auch 1X10, oder?
Schön gemachtes Video.
Ganz schön aufwendig!!!


----------



## InoX (4. Dezember 2012)

hm... Also
der klaut sich nen Riegel --> verabschiedet und dann vorm Gehen gegriffen,
Fährt fast immer im Stehen und das den ganzen Tag --> muss ja eine übelste Kondition haben
Garage stand den ganzen Tag offen --> ziemlich mutig

Nur Spaß, schönes Video.


----------



## shield (4. Dezember 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> hm... Also
> der klaut sich nen Riegel --> verabschiedet und dann vorm Gehen gegriffen,
> Fährt fast immer im Stehen und das den ganzen Tag --> muss ja eine übelste Kondition haben
> Garage stand den ganzen Tag offen --> ziemlich mutig
> ...




haha, aber die garage steht bei ihnen immer dne ganzen tag offen. das is halt noch auf dem dorf!


----------



## InoX (4. Dezember 2012)

Kenne das nur aus Amerika so. Hier in Potsdam werden die Bikes schon aus dem abgeschlossenen keller geklaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vflbiker (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallo 1x10 Fans,

da ich ebenfalls begeistert von 1x10 Antrieben bin, möchte ich mein Titanbike mit BB92 PF Innenlager auf 1x10 fach umbauen.

Ich habe eine Shimano XTR FC-M980 2-fach Kurbel mit 26-38 Zähnen und will auf 34 Zähne mit einer E13 XCX ST Kettenführung gehen. Die Kurbel soll eine Kettenlinie von 46,8mm haben. Hat jemand das zusammen schon mal ausprobiert? Laut E13 funktioniert die XCX ST nur bei einer Kettenlinie von 50-53mm!?

Warum hat eigentlich die 2-fach XT Kurbel mit 26-38 Zähnen eine Kettenlinie von 48,8mm?

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen! 

Gruß


----------



## NeoRC (4. Dezember 2012)

ein möglicher Umsteiger hat eine Frage.

Der Gedanke ist wie folgt:
vorne 1fach SRAM XX1 Kurbel mit 36 Zähnen
Kette SRAM XX1   >Führung durch die X-Zähne auf dem Kettenblatt
>hinten SRAM XX 10fach 11-36 und SRAM XX Schaltwerk

geht das?
und wenn welches Schaltwerk brauche ich (medium oder lang)?
danke


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Dezember 2012)

die zusammenstellung sollte passen.

welches schaltwerk (käfiglänge)?

1. lösungsansatz
benötigte kapazität berechnen

2. lösungsansatz
wenn bei der kombination ein langes schaltwerk benötigt wird, was soll man dann bei 2 oder 3 kettenblättern vorne verbauen?


----------



## NeoRC (4. Dezember 2012)

Schaltwerk >SRAM XX 
Kassette >SRAM XX 11-36


----------



## Berrrnd (4. Dezember 2012)

du fragtest nach der länge des käfigs.


----------



## NeoRC (4. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> du fragtest nach der länge des käfigs.



ja.
ist der Aufbau fahrbar?
und wenn welche Schaltwerkslänge muß es sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisomie21 (4. Dezember 2012)

ohne kettenführung ist es nicht fahrbar. mit kefü ist es fahrbar


----------



## InoX (5. Dezember 2012)

Aber der Sinn dieser komischen Zähne am Blatt ist doch der, dass man ohne Führung fahren kann.. oder springt das normale XX zu sehr?


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Dezember 2012)

wohl ja...sie haben die "komische" paralellogram anordnung sicher net aus jux und dollerei gemacht


----------



## InoX (5. Dezember 2012)

Könnte ja noch sein dass das Prinzip nur mit diesen neuen Roller bearing clutch (weiß nicht wie Sram das geschrieben haben will) Dingern funktioniert. Da wäre ja mehr Spannung auf der Kette.


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Dezember 2012)

denk das hilft... aber wird nicht die ganze wahrheit sein...


----------



## InoX (5. Dezember 2012)

Wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Chrisomie21 (5. Dezember 2012)

das kettenblatt soll mit am wenigsten dazu beitragen. am wichtigsten ist die hohe spannung in verbindung mit dem horizontal arbeitenden schaltwerk. ein xtr trail lässt die kette ohne führung nicht auf dem kettenblatt. das fliegt ständig ab. nur das neue kettenblatt wird da ziemlich sicher nicht reichen.


----------



## Seeanemone (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich würd das Kettenblatt nicht unbedingt unterschätzen, bei der WM sind einige mit 1x10 mit ebendiesem Kettenblatt und einem SRAM Type2 10-fach Schaltwerk gefahren. Ohne Kettenführung.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. Dezember 2012)

live gesehen die bikes?

gibt auch sehr kleine unscheinbare kettenführungen.


----------



## Seeanemone (5. Dezember 2012)

Direkt nach dem Rennen aus 0.5m Abstand bei stillstand des Rades begutachtet, es war definitiv so.
Worüber ich keine Ausssage machen kann, ist, ob die Kette nicht doch mal geflogen ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fanet82 (12. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> live gesehen die bikes?
> 
> gibt auch sehr kleine unscheinbare kettenführungen.


 
Kann ich bestätigen, die sind so klein, die sieht man auf dem Bild fast nid..


----------



## Milan Racer (12. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Milan Racer (12. Dezember 2012)

und live gesehn,

Florian Vogel ist es so auch in London und Saalfelden gefahren

Grüße
marian


----------



## lone_wolf (26. Dezember 2012)

XX1 liegt leider weit außerhalb meines Budgets - aber der Weihnachtsmann hat dann doch zwei Kleinigkeiten zur Optimierung für die Saison 2013 gebracht...





Schaltet viel präziser und exakter als das bisherige XT longcage.





Bei der Bremsleistung der XT Ice-Tec brauche ich wirklich keine größere Scheibe.
Und das Ganze nochmal zusammen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. Dezember 2012)

Die x11 ist mir auch zu teuer, daher baue ich wohl fruehjahr das epic auf 1x10 mit nem x9 tzpe2 um. Das zaboo bleibt aber erstmal 9fach... Hab ja noch 4 9fach kassetten zum "runterfahren" 

fum haendi gschiggt. kaennde also scho e baar faehler dri si.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (26. Dezember 2012)

habe sowas auch in "einfach"



*das Bild könnte besser sein :-(


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Dezember 2012)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> habe sowas auch in "einfach"
> 
> 
> 
> *das Bild könnte besser sein :-(




Mensch maik das bike hat endlich mal gute bilder verdient. Du solltest mal mit mir auf tour gehen, dann hättest einige schöne bilder von dem hübschen teil...


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Januar 2013)




----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Januar 2013)

Sehr ordentlich 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coldmirow (10. Februar 2013)

So jetzt ist der 2013er Aufbau fertig und ich habe bis Mai Radsport Verbot vom Arzt bekommen ;( Das war`s dann auch dieses Jahr mit einer vernünftigen Saison:


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Februar 2013)

Sieht gut aus...
Schade, was hast?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## coldmirow (10. Februar 2013)

Schwellung/Fluessigkeitseinlagerung a.d. Schambein(-knochen)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Februar 2013)

coldmirow schrieb:


> So jetzt ist der 2013er Aufbau fertig und ich habe bis Mai Radsport Verbot vom Arzt bekommen ;( Das war`s dann auch dieses Jahr mit einer vernünftigen Saison:



Dann wünsche ich dir GUTE BESSERUNG!
Bei dir läuft´s ja auch so _schaizze_ wie bei mir....


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich dir GUTE BESSERUNG!
> Bei dir läuft´s ja auch so _schaizze_ wie bei mir....



Aber auch nur weil Du zu dusselig zum Schneeschippen bist.


----------



## MTK85 (18. Februar 2013)

Hallo!

ich fahre seit kurzem auch einfach durch die Gegend. 1x9 um genau zu sein.
Aktuell nur mal so zur Probe. Aber ich denke ich werd es lassen.
Mein kleines KB hab ich eh selten benutzt. Und das große fehlt mir bis
jetzt auch nicht.
Ein oder zwei mal musst ich aber trotzdem schon arg kämpfen.
Wo ich normal aufs kleine KB geschaltet hätte^^

Wenn ichs so lasse, werd ich sicher auf 1x10 umbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onlyforchicks (22. Februar 2013)

fanet82 schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen, die sind so klein, die sieht man auf dem Bild fast nid..


 
Hallo zusammen,

erstmal Glückwunsch zu Deinem Aufbau !! Find ich super !!

Was ist das denn für ne Kettenführung? Gibts da noch grössere Bilder davon und wo krieg ich die denn her bzw. Hersteller ?

Wär nett, wenn sich jemand erbarmt und mich aufklärt....

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Corporation (22. Februar 2013)

K-Edge Cross Single Chain Catcher müsste das sein in Kombination mit einem gedämpften XT Schaltwerk, vermute die Kombination machts.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Februar 2013)




----------



## onlyforchicks (23. Februar 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


>


 
Servus Sascha,

was hast Du denn für ne Kefü da drauf? Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hattest Du die E-thirteen dran oder?

Reicht in dem Fall die obere Führung aus oder muss unten auch noch eine dran?

Wollt meinem Junior auch 1 fach bauen und will halt auf Nummer sicher gehen. Nicht daß er nen Supermann Frontflip hinlegt, weil ich sch..sse geschraubt habe. 

danke für die Info und Gruß


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Februar 2013)

an dem rad hab ich die von superstar components dran. kommt fuer knapp 20euro aus uk zu dir. echt gut. gibt es fuer sitztrohr montage, oder wie hier fuer innenlagermontage.

am epic hab ich die e13 dran, weil ich da fuer direct mount brauche und da gibt es noch net viel.

oben reicht. die gefahr ist ja nur, das sie beim antrit runter geht und man instant ins lehre tritt (bim xc, dh ist halt doch was anderes )


----------



## onlyforchicks (23. Februar 2013)

Ok. Super, dann sollte das bei dem angepeilten Einsatzzweck (CC) ja funktionieren.

Danke für die Info.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Februar 2013)

Dafür ist sie gemacht und das kann sie auch gut

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## fanet82 (27. Februar 2013)

onlyforchicks schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> erstmal Glückwunsch zu Deinem Aufbau !! Find ich super !!
> 
> ...


 

Ja, ist K-Edge mit gedämpftem XT Schaltwerk


----------



## Lukas2046 (28. Februar 2013)

Hab mein Bike jetzt auch mal auf 1x10 umgebaut, gucken wie lang ich durchhalte mit 42 Blatt vorne. Kann mir jemand eine günstige Kettenführung empfehlen oder soll ich einfach den Umwerfer nehmen?
Hier die Bilder












Gruss Lukas

p.s. morgen folgen vll bessere Bilder


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2013)

superstar components


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lukas2046 (28. Februar 2013)

Ok danke werd ich mir mal bestellen


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2013)

die taugt und kommt fuer ~20eu zu dir. leiferzeit ~1woche. hatte 2, aber an mein epic passt nur directmount -> ne 50eu e13... aber besser ist die au net


----------



## BENDERR (28. Februar 2013)

was spricht eigntl dagegen den umwerfer zu benutzen?


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Februar 2013)

doppeltes gewicht und style?


----------



## BENDERR (28. Februar 2013)

okay okay! sowas dachte ich mir schon 



weitermachen!


----------



## MTK85 (28. Februar 2013)

mal vom style und gewicht abgesehen, funktioneirt ein umwerfer als kettenführung nicht so gut wie eine richtige kettenführung.
die die ersten tage bin ich auch mit umwerver gefahren. und da ist die kette mehr mals runter.
immer dann wenn es besonders ruppig wurde, und man etwas langsammer ist.


----------



## BENDERR (9. April 2013)

so. den ganzen winter getestet.. gestern dann mal das trainingsrad umgebaut:






1x9 mit 32er blatt und 11/32er kassette.

(KeFü kommt bei gelegenheit  )


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. April 2013)

gelegenheit!
ich hab kein bock im etwr bilder von dir mit zerschlagenem gesicht zu sehen!


----------



## BENDERR (9. April 2013)

aye, sir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (9. April 2013)

schicker hobel. kann Du für's erste nicht den umwerfer weiter runtersetzen? das sollte es tun.


----------



## InoX (10. April 2013)

Das Giant sieht ja mal richtig gut aus. Hat sich schön entwickelt.


----------



## Jesus Freak (10. April 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> schicker hobel. kann Du für's erste nicht den umwerfer weiter runtersetzen? das sollte es tun.



Ich glaube nicht, dass die Kettenführungs-Polizei aka nopain-nogain das durchgehen lassen würde


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> gelegenheit!
> ich hab kein bock im etwr bilder von dir mit zerschlagenem gesicht zu sehen!



hab ich net


----------



## na!To (15. April 2013)

1x10 mit 37 zu 11-36


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. April 2013)

seeehr nice!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiGreene (15. April 2013)

@na!To; Das ist mal ne Männer Übersetzung


Gruß aus OG


----------



## na!To (15. April 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> seeehr nice!


Danke!



KaiGreene schrieb:


> @na!To; Das ist mal ne Männer Übersetzung
> 
> 
> Gruß aus OG



achwas, bis vorgestern war da noch 40 zu 11-32 drauf 

Ebenfalls Grüße aus OG


----------



## lone_wolf (18. April 2013)

Update mit schwarzem LRS






Die tubeless Montage der Spezi Reifen war mal wieder super easy - selbst 'ne Minipumpe hätte gereicht. Sofort dicht war's eh.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1353468


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. April 2013)

Gefällt mir super! Optisch und technisch sehe ich keinen Grund zum Meckern.


----------



## nollak (18. April 2013)

Kann ich mich nur anschließen wirklich sehr schön!


----------



## lone_wolf (18. April 2013)

Danke euch


----------



## Sahnie (4. Mai 2013)

Wem die Kettenführungen sonst zu teuer waren: CNC-Bike hat zwei sehr günstige im Programm. 
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=35&products_id=12685
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=35&products_id=12686
Für den Preis kann man schon mal spaßeshalber einen Umbau wagen.


----------



## BENDERR (4. Mai 2013)

und damit kommen die jetzt...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. Mai 2013)

und welcher ist besser fürs MTB geeignet?


----------



## Endura (4. Mai 2013)

Die Untere sieht so aus wie die e.thirteen. Ich würde für's MTB diese Version bevorzugen, wenn nicht eh schon die e.13 verbaut hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (4. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mir den kleinen bestellt. Weniger Gewicht, kann sich weniger verdrehen. Und die Kette kann ja trotzdem nicht abspringen. Der von Hope ist ja noch minimaler und funktioniert auch.


----------



## LCH (5. Mai 2013)

Hallo ihr Einblättrigen 

Was sollte ich Eurer Meinung und Eures Wissens nach beim Umstieg auf 1x10 beachten?

Sollte ich dazu eine 3-fach oder 2-fach Kurbel nehmen? 
Richtet Ihr das Kettenblatt mittig zur Kassette aus? 
Muss ich damit rechnen, dass die Kette an der Kefü und am Schaltwerkskäfig schleifen wird?

Würde mich sehr über eure Tipps freuen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Mai 2013)

3fach kurbel, alles blaetter weg und anstatt dem mittleren ein soloblatt deiner wahl (ich bin fuer raceface) in die mitte.
du brauchst dazu noch kurzer schrauben (carbocage z.b.) und eine kettenfuehrung...

und ab gehts!
kann dann so aussehen und da schleift normal nix


----------



## specialized-fi (6. Mai 2013)

Was haltet ihr davon wenn man einfach die normale Kurbel gegen eine XX1 Kurbel tauscht?


----------



## Sahnie (6. Mai 2013)

specialized-fi schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon wenn man einfach die normale Kurbel gegen eine XX1 Kurbel tauscht?



Ein Kettenblatt würde wohl reichen. Eventuell noch die passende Kette. Da ich aber noch 9-fach fahre, wird die Kette wohl zu schmal sein.


----------



## Sahnie (6. Mai 2013)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Ein Kettenblatt würde wohl reichen. Eventuell noch die passende Kette. Da ich aber noch 9-fach fahre, wird die Kette wohl zu schmal sein.



Race Face bietet wohl bald passende Kettenblätter für versch. Schaltsysteme an: 
http://www.bikemag.com/news/news-race-face-to-release-new-narrowwide-single-ring/


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Mai 2013)

specialized-fi schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon wenn man einfach die normale Kurbel gegen eine XX1 Kurbel tauscht?



mit welchem ziel? die kefue zu spaaren? dann brauchst du noch mind ein type2 schaltwerk... aber ich wollte nicht auf die kefue verzichten...


----------



## a.nienie (6. Mai 2013)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Wem die Kettenführungen sonst zu teuer waren: CNC-Bike hat zwei sehr günstige im Programm.
> http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=35&products_id=12685
> http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=35&products_id=12686
> Für den Preis kann man schon mal spaßeshalber einen Umbau wagen.



hatte die short die tage bestellt und jetzt in der hand. verarbeitung gut. prinzip ähnlich der paul führung. *aber:* fühlt sich recht schwer/solide an. schelle ist metall. lege sie heute abend mal auf die küchenwaage.


----------



## Sahnie (6. Mai 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> hatte die short die tage bestellt und jetzt in der hand. verarbeitung gut. prinzip ähnlich der paul führung. *aber:* fühlt sich recht schwer/solide an. schelle ist metall. lege sie heute abend mal auf die küchenwaage.



Hoffentlich kein Blei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specialized-fi (6. Mai 2013)

Nicht unbedingt. Einer Kumpel von mir fährt auch 1x10 mit einer XX1 Kurbel und einem ganz normalen XT Schaltwerk und hat keine Probleme damit, deshalb denke ich werde ich das auch mal so ausprobieren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Mai 2013)

kann gut gehen... kann aber auch weh tuen...


----------



## specialized-fi (6. Mai 2013)

Joa ich probiers mal aus und dann seh ich ja was des so taugt...


----------



## a.nienie (7. Mai 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> hatte die short die tage bestellt und jetzt in der hand. verarbeitung gut. prinzip ähnlich der paul führung. *aber:* fühlt sich recht schwer/solide an. schelle ist metall. lege sie heute abend mal auf die küchenwaage.



43g ohne adapterschellen
49g mit adapterschellen


----------



## Sahnie (7. Mai 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> 43g ohne adapterschellen
> 49g mit adapterschellen



...ist doch gut! Und einigermaßen stabil oder kann sich das Ding verdrehen?


----------



## a.nienie (7. Mai 2013)

der stift zur einstellung der kettenlinie ist rund und wird mit einer madenschraube gesichert. wie gut das hält werden wir sehen, erwarte da aber keine probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nollak (7. Mai 2013)

Die gibts in der selben Bauart ja auch von Superstar Components. Bin ich jetzt ne Jahr an meinem 1x9 Rad gefahren. Bei der ersten Ausfahrt ist die locker gegangen weil ich es nicht richtig fest gezogen habe. Danach einmal richtig eingezogen und keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## Sahnie (10. Mai 2013)

Meine ist heute auch angekommen. Sieht für den Preis top aus...gut dass ich gewartet habe, der sonstige Preis von den Dingern ist ja Verarsche.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Mai 2013)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Meine ist heute auch angekommen. Sieht für den Preis top aus...gut dass ich gewartet habe, der sonstige Preis von den Dingern ist ja Verarsche.



+ 1

Auch heute die kurze bekommen.   Fehlt nur noch das Radl zur KeFü....


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Mai 2013)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> + 1
> 
> Auch heute die kurze bekommen.   Fehlt nur noch das Radl zur KeFü....



Kommt sicher an das rote niner...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Mai 2013)

Ne, ne...   

VG


----------



## vflbiker (14. Mai 2013)

specialized-fi schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt. Einer Kumpel von mir fährt auch 1x10 mit einer XX1 Kurbel und einem ganz normalen XT Schaltwerk und hat keine Probleme damit, deshalb denke ich werde ich das auch mal so ausprobieren.



... das kann ich so auch bestätigen. Fahre selber eine XX1 Kurbel mit 36 Zähnen, eine XT 10-fach 11-36 Kassette und Kette und hinten ein normales SRAM X.0. Schaltwerk. Funktioniert wunderbar auch im Wettkampf, bei Sprüngen, heftigen Abfahrten, wilden Gangwechseln im CC Rennen,... Bislang absolut problemlos und zwar vor allem im Schlamm!!! 

Gruß


----------



## Bergschaf (15. Mai 2013)

Interessantes Thema, hab ich gleich mal abonniert. Passt wunderbar zu meinem 1 x 10 Projekt.

Ihr habt ein paar echt nette Bikes aufgebaut.. Kompliment!

Nochmal zu den speziellen RaceFace Kettenblättern: Weiß zufällig jemand von euch, wann die Dinger zu haben sind? Bis jetzt habe ich nur die "normalen" Single Rings gefunden, die "narrow/wide" habe ich noch nirgends zu kaufen gesehen.

Alternativ wollte ich mich zwischen den Chromag Clocker Chainring oder den Raceface DH SingleRings entscheiden.  Ich habe aber bereits ein Sram Type 2 Schaltwerk. Vllt lohnt es sich ja zu warten.

Grüße


----------



## 4l3x (19. Mai 2013)




----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Mai 2013)

Das F700 gefällt mir doch besser als das F2000, somit habe ich wieder gewechselt... Bei der Gelegenheit gab es auch gleich noch ein paar neue, leichtere Teile.


----------



## zymnokxx (30. Mai 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Das F700 gefällt mir doch besser als das F2000, somit habe ich wieder gewechselt... Bei der Gelegenheit gab es auch gleich noch ein paar neue, leichtere Teile.


Wenn Du Dich deswegen von Deinem F2000 trennen willst, sag bescheid ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Mai 2013)

Da bin ich immer noch sehr unschlüssig


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Mai 2013)

verkau es und mach dein F700er noch bischen hübscher...
Das F2000er wollte mir nie richtig gefallen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Juni 2013)

Bis auf die Kurbel fiele mir nicht ein, was ich optisch dran machen sollte. Außer vll. FlaHa schwärzen und blaue oder gelbe Griffe.


----------



## eddy 1 (3. Juni 2013)

ich finde selbst die kurbel passt perfekt 

gelbe esi griffe


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Juni 2013)

Über gelbe ESI Grips habe ich schon ewig nachgedacht. Allerdings bin ich wohl zu überzeugt von Schraubgriffen...


----------



## InoX (5. Juni 2013)

Gelbe Griffe wären aber wirklich schön. Ich nehme dann auch welche. Könnten wir Versand sparen.


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Juni 2013)

Die grauen kämen bei dir bestimmt gut


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Juni 2013)

Die ueberlege ich mir ans epic...

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## InoX (6. Juni 2013)

Fände die blauen nicht schlecht. Die sehen auf den Bildern aber immer etwas lila aus. Muss mal Jens fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jay-bee (10. Juni 2013)

Was fahren denn die 29er Fahrer hier für ne übersetzung auf ihren Bikes?

Ich will mir meins auch umbauen, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich mit einer 11-36 Kassette vorne besser ein 34er oder doch ein 36er Blatt montiere...

zu was könnt ihr mir denn raten? kommt man mit 36-36 überall noch ganz gut hoch?

danke schonmal


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juni 2013)

ich fahre mit 1x9 34 auf 11/34


----------



## onlyforchicks (10. Juni 2013)

Tach zusammen.

Nachdem mein 10 jähriger Junior seit dieser Saison 1x 10 fach unterwegs ist, hab ich jetzt auch nachgezogen....

Momentan am 29er mit 32er Kettenblatt vorn und hinten 11/36 unterwegs.

Obenraus fehlt etwas der Highspeed, aber für CC und Mittelgebirge find ichs bisher super!

Nur bei der Kettenführung bin ich grad am verzweifeln.

Problem ist folgendes: PF 92 Kurbelstandard und Directmount Umwerfer am eckigen Sitzrohr.
Also geht nix mit ner Schelle und der Directmount Sockel sitzt sehr weit oben am Sitzrohr.
Hab da noch nix passendes gefunden. Bisher deshalb mit dem Umwerfer unterwegs.
Leider optisch und gewichtstechnisch etwas bescheiden....
Vielleicht hat ja jemand von Euch ne Idee was gehen könnte.

Gruß


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juni 2013)

Brauchst du die http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...rung/XC-Kettenfuehrung-Direct-Mount-High.html... nur ner billig... Aber meine e13 hat au nen Fuchs gekostet...
Und mit nem 34 er reicht es auch locker für Marathons...
Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## onlyforchicks (10. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Brauchst du die http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...rung/XC-Kettenfuehrung-Direct-Mount-High.html... nur ner billig... Aber meine e13 hat au nen Fuchs gekostet...
> Und mit nem 34 er reicht es auch locker für Marathons...
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


 
Jup, danke für den Link.

Hab ich heut dann auch gefunden. Ist mir aber eigentlich zu bunt..

Mal schauen, für was ich mich dann letztendlich entscheide. 

34er Kettenblatt werd
 ich wohl mal ausprobieren demnächst. Am WE steht aber erstmal CC Rennen an, und da wird's wohl mit dem 32er reichen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juni 2013)

Ein 32er muss ich auch Kalk testen, aber bis jetzt bin ich alles von kiza Langdistanz bis Hausach xc mit dem 34er gefahren,... Nur für Alpen Marathons gibt es noch 2x9...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onlyforchicks (10. Juni 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ein 32er muss ich auch Kalk testen, aber bis jetzt bin ich alles von kiza Langdistanz bis Hausach xc mit dem 34er gefahren,... Nur für Alpen Marathons gibt es noch 2x9...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


 
Wie gesagt, mal sehen.

Aber ich glaub in Hausach wär ich mit meinem 32er Blatt doch lieber unterwegs als mit 34er.

Das tut in den letzten Runden dann schon weh.....


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juni 2013)

kann ich bestaetigen, tut es! Aber ging ganz gut... nur das mich an der letzten rampe dann der 60kg u23 floh vom ixs team abgesprintet hat

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mister P. (14. August 2013)

Kurze Frage an die Spezialisten. 
Ich will auch auf 1x10 umrüsten, erstmal mit 32er Blatt und 11-36 Kassette.
Muss ich beim Schaltwerk (XT Shadow Plus) nen langen Käfig nehmen, oder geht auch ein Kurzer?

Danke vorab!!


----------



## F4B1 (14. August 2013)

Na, du brauchst eine Kapazität von 25 Zähnen, das Schaltwerk bietet mit kurzen Käfig meines Wissen 35. Reicht also locker.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. August 2013)

der kurze reicht, da es ja eigentlich ein mittlerer ist.


----------



## Endura (14. August 2013)

Besser schaltet das ZEE Schaltwerk - hatte vorher das XT...


----------



## KaiGreene (14. August 2013)

Umgebaut auf 1fach für die letzten 3 CC/Bergrennen.
7298g


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. August 2013)

Kandel uphill?

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## KaiGreene (14. August 2013)

Peterstaler Bergrennen.

Kandel wollte ich schon lang mal fahren stimmt,wenn's rein passt nehm ich den auch noch mit...

Edit: Finde keine Infos zu Kandel Bergrennen ist das dieses Jahr nicht?


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. August 2013)

Ah peterstal,... da darf ich ja nicht. Kandel zwar auch nicht,... Aber wert weiß
Kandel cup ist immer sehr kurzfristig.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrick_ (15. August 2013)

Mister P. schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an die Spezialisten.
> Ich will auch auf 1x10 umrüsten, erstmal mit 32er Blatt und 11-36 Kassette.
> Muss ich beim Schaltwerk (XT Shadow Plus) nen langen Käfig nehmen, oder geht auch ein Kurzer?
> 
> Danke vorab!!



XT Schaltwerk und Zee bzw. Saint Käfig kaufen und beide verheiraten geht auch  .


----------



## herbert2010 (15. August 2013)

hi
2 tour mit 1 fach bin immer mehr begeistert 


















lg herbert


----------



## Nothing85 (19. August 2013)

1x9


----------



## BENDERR (19. August 2013)

cross country racing?


----------



## Nothing85 (19. August 2013)

UPS sorry im falschen gelandet.... aber davon mal abgesehen auch das kann man damit fahren


----------



## a.nienie (20. August 2013)

KaiGreene schrieb:


> Edit: Finde keine Infos zu Kandel Bergrennen ist das dieses Jahr nicht?



gibt hier im forum einen thread dazu



nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Kandel uphill?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4



geht auch ssp. ok ich hatte 32/21 oder so gekettet.


----------



## nopain-nogain (20. August 2013)

das 1x9/10 geht weis ich doch. ich bin doch 2011 auch schon 1x9 gefahren:


----------



## MTK85 (24. August 2013)

Hallo.

Ich fahre ja seit januar auch einfach. Hatte bisher nie probleme.
Die kette ist viellecht einmal alle paar wochen kurz runter, aber dank führung entweder gleich wieder rauf oder auch nicht^^ 
Zu mindestens ohne großartige probleme. 

Seit ungefähr einem monat spingt mir die kette dauernt am unteren teil des kettenplattes runter.
Und schaft es dann irgendie trotzdem an der führung vorbei. obwohl das eigentlich nicht gehen sollte.
da diese die kette recht eng umschliest. Rein von der optik passt die kette garnicht vorbei.
auch die kette ist kürzer als sonst. und sollte ja dem zu folge etwas straffer sitzen.

Die letzte tour wurde mir dadurch komplett verhunst. Und beim EBM ist sie mir auch 2x runter und hat mich minuten gekostet.
Hab nächste woche wieder ein rennen. und weiss jetzt nicht so richtig was ich andern soll? 

hab ma noch zwei bilder. Wenn jemand tips hat wäre ich dankbar. 
Ich weiss nicht kette noch etwas kürzen, oder würde ein bionicon c giude helfen.
Oder ist die aktuelle führung einfach schlecht^^

Wollte eigendlich nicht mehr großaertig in das rad investieren ausser wenn was verschlissen ist.
da ich mir im früher was neues holen oder aufbauen will!










wäre dankbar für tips!


Oh ich sehe gerade ist ja blos ne galarie hier.
dann halt noch nen alibi bild XD


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. August 2013)

Ich halte von so ultra minimal Führungen nix. Nimm ne ordentliche. Z.b. die von Superstar. Die kommt für nen 20 er aus UK und hält top!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK85 (24. August 2013)

hm ok. finde meine aktuelle von der Optik halt recht cool.
würde ja im Prinzip auch die gehen oder,  sieht für mich gleich aus wie die von Superstar. 

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=35&products_id=12686

mal sehen ob es dadurch besser wird. wie gesagt springt halt immer unten ab die Kette.
und flutscht dann weiß der Geier wie an der Führung vorbei.  vom Platz her kann es eigentlich nicht gehen^^
werd sie mir bestellen und hoffen das die paar Tage vorm WE da ist damit ich sie testen kann!

trotzdem danke!


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. August 2013)

Nadja, der Käfig ist schon signifikant größer und wichtig, die Kette wird durch gefädelt.

Ich hab die hier http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=56&products_id=362. Sitzt und hält perfekt. Durch die steife Montage am tretlager drückt es die auch  so leicht weg.
Ist zwar einmal"doof"zu montieren, dafür automatisch perfekt ausgerichtet.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## eddy 1 (24. August 2013)

Vieleicht auch mal ein Blatt ohne Steighilfen


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. August 2013)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> Vieleicht auch mal ein Blatt ohne Steighilfen



Stimmt! Hab ich über sehen. Ich fahre Raceface single Blätter. Sau leicht und halten top 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTK85 (24. August 2013)

ah ok. daran ab ich überhaupt noch nicht gedacht. alles klar.

da bei mir aktuell eh kette und Kassette fällig sind.
könnte ich mir ja so ein Race face blatt. plus nen neues schaltwerk (10fach) holen?!

schimano zee mit 11-36 kassete und einem 34'er blatt funtioniert das, oder ist da der käfig zu kurz?

fahre aktuell 9fach mit 11-34kasette und ein 32'er blatt. kommt ja beim leichtesten gang auf das selbe hinaus
wie die von mir oben beschriebene 10fach variante... oder irre ich da?
und der vorteil ich ich habe dann noch einen schwereren gang und bin etwas schneller?!

kettenplatt+ zee schaltwerk+ der aktuellen führung sollten doch wohl reichen, oder ? vorausgestzt das funktioniert so
wie ich mir das vorstelle?

das zum thema ich will kein geld mehr für das rad ausgeben XD


----------



## mikefize (24. August 2013)

@MTK85:
Habe heute die erste Testfahrt mit Zee, 36er KB von Warhawk, Superstar KeFü und 11-36er hinter mir und alles funktioniert wunderbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endura (24. August 2013)

Funktioniert absolut top! Race Face 34Z plus 11-36 und ZEE für 11-36...


----------



## MTK85 (24. August 2013)

Danke habt mir sehr geholfen! 
werd es dann so machen. ob ich trotzdem noch ne größere kettenführung hole werde
ich mir noch bis morgen überlegen.  aber wie gesagt die aktuelle gefällt mir eigentlich optisch so gut ^^


----------



## nopain-nogain (25. August 2013)

Der vorteil an den genannten ist, das die kette durch gefaedelt wird... und steifer ist die sache auch noch. Da schiebt es die kefue nicht so leicht mal weg.

Gesendet von meinem Xperia Pro mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Flanschbob (25. August 2013)

die von superstar funktioniert bei mir auch wunderbar. trotz schaltwerk mit langem käfig und ohne dämpfung in kombi mit normalem KB mit steighilfen

als kettenblatt ginge auch ein Race Face Narrow Wide, mit zahnprofilen wie XX1 und 104er LK. ist natürlich recht teuer, sollte aber was bringen.


----------



## Crimson_ (26. August 2013)

Jap, die Superstar funkt prima. Abspringende Kette hatte ich da dann aber auch. Grund waren eine verschlissene Ketten/Kassette Kombi. Wenn es dann noch ein KB mit Steighilfen ist, kann man die Kette schon mal verlieren. Ich hab ein FSA Downhillblatt montiert.


----------



## Renn Maus (26. August 2013)

Endura" data-source="post: 10885448"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Endura schrieb:


> Funktioniert absolut top! Race Face 34Z plus 11-36 und ZEE für 11-36...



Dein Bike schaut richtig geil aus!!!


----------



## InoX (28. August 2013)

Die alten waren besser.


----------



## Trailnerd (2. September 2013)

Auch mal mein neuer Aufbau


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. September 2013)

Stünde nicht Cannondale drauf, hätte ich nie im Leben erkannt, dass es eins sein soll.


----------



## Trailnerd (2. September 2013)

Hey. Ja Hab denn Rahmen von einem "Komplettbike" von Cannondale genommen, da dieser eigentlich sehr ordentlich verarbeitet ist und auch nicht ganz so schlecht aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (2. September 2013)

Ohne Kefü ziemlich unklug...


----------



## Trailnerd (2. September 2013)

Die kommt schon noch.


----------



## Crimson_ (2. September 2013)

Dann ist ja gut  Wärst sicher nicht der erste, der unsanft auf dem Oberrohr landet!


----------



## Trailnerd (2. September 2013)

Versuche an die superstar ranzukommen


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. September 2013)

Musst du doch nur bestellen!?


----------



## Crimson_ (2. September 2013)

Eben, war bei mir mit noch ein paar weiteren Kleinigkeiten nach 4 Tagen da. Und das von der Insel aus!


----------



## Trailnerd (2. September 2013)

Hehe, ne muss mich noch entscheiden. Die cSixx XC ist denke ich auch nicht schlecht. Leicht eben.


----------



## C0RAF0X (6. September 2013)

Hallo,

Ich suche so eine kettenführung, habt ihr einen shop?


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. September 2013)

Hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (7. September 2013)

...die billigsten sind von CNC:
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=35&products_id=12685


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. September 2013)

Ist aber auch eine andere Bauweise als die oben abgebildete.


----------



## mikefize (7. September 2013)

Die Superstar ist aber leider in vielen Farbkombinationen ausverkauft und die wissen auch noch nicht genau wann Nachschub kommt...


----------



## Sahnie (7. September 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ist aber auch eine andere Bauweise als die oben abgebildete.


Deine auch...die abgebildete ist wohl von Rohloff und gibt es in jedem zweiten Online-Shop, halt nicht für 17 Euro.


----------



## C0RAF0X (7. September 2013)

Danke für eure Antworten!

Ich nehme sie von 17 


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. September 2013)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Deine auch...



Wie im Kindergarten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (8. September 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wie im Kindergarten.



Kannst dich ja noch gut erinnern...


----------



## a.nienie (9. September 2013)

die rohloff ist nicht ideal. kriege sie bei einem 32er blatt nicht tief genung und mußte daher basteln. außerdem kann man die CNC variante besser "ausrichten". die kette halten können beide gut.


----------



## C0RAF0X (18. September 2013)

Sahnie schrieb:


> ...die billigsten sind von CNC:
> http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=35&products_id=12685



Pouh 10  versand..


----------



## Sahnie (18. September 2013)

C0RAF0X schrieb:


> Pouh 10  versand..




...warum? Bei mir waren es bisher immer 5,50 Euro Versand...


----------



## C0RAF0X (18. September 2013)

Bei mir muss es nach belgien


----------



## Sahnie (18. September 2013)

C0RAF0X schrieb:


> Bei mir muss es nach belgien



Das geht uns allen so wenn wir aus dem Ausland bestellen...Da seid ihr Belgier nicht allein...


----------



## C0RAF0X (21. September 2013)

Hallo,

Wollte heute mein bike auf 1x9 aufrüsten und das mittlere blatt befestigen.
Aber die schrauben + mutter waren zu lang.. Da das 3te blatt nicht mehr vorhanden ist. ( Wenn ihr wisst was ich meine)

Wäre cool wenn jemand mir was vorschlagen könnte und das auf CNC-bike.de.

Damit ich dann auf meine kettenfürhrung kaufen kann


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. September 2013)

Entweder kaufst du dir kurze Kettenblattschrauben oder du gehst in den Baumarkt und holst dir Unterlegscheiben. Letzteres habe ich gemacht und es gibt welche, die genau passen...


----------



## C0RAF0X (21. September 2013)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Entweder kaufst du dir kurze Kettenblattschrauben oder du gehst in den Baumarkt und holst dir Unterlegscheiben. Letzteres habe ich gemacht und es gibt welche, die genau passen...



Danke für deine Hilfe!

Sollte eh neue kaufen in rot.
Aber kurze sind nicht zu finden auf Cnc-bike


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. September 2013)

Habe gerade mal geschaut. Die haben auch nur Unterlegscheiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (21. September 2013)

Habe meine langen auf die passende Länge runter geschliffen. Ist die billigste Methode.


----------



## C0RAF0X (22. September 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Habe meine langen auf die passende Länge runter geschliffen. Ist die billigste Methode.



Wollte eigentlich die original xtr schrauben halten .. :/

http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=9754

Rot oder pink?


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. September 2013)

Ganz schön teuer...


----------



## C0RAF0X (22. September 2013)

Find ich auch..
Am montag versuche ich hier beim Händler vorbei zu schauen


----------



## a.nienie (23. September 2013)

farbig + günstig: sixpack.


----------



## C0RAF0X (23. September 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> farbig + günstig: sixpack.



Wo denn?


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. September 2013)

Oder für 20 die Superstar

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. September 2013)

Kettenblattschrauben fÃ¼r 20 â¬?


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. September 2013)

Dachte wir sind noch immer (oder wieder,...) bei den kefue

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (24. September 2013)

diesmal nicht.

Die von Kcnc haben auch 12 Euro gekostet. Finde den Preis ok. Die sind ja auch immerhin aus Alu und mit Mutter.


----------



## nopain-nogain (24. September 2013)

ich finde die von carbocage super. 4mm imbus lassen auch noch genug fleisch/alu an der schraube. haelt nun seit >1jahr am epic ohne das kleinste problem.


----------



## jay-bee (28. September 2013)

nachdem ich die beiden schon in der xc galerie gepostet hab, mach ichs der vollständigkeit zu liebe auch noch hier


----------



## KaiGreene (28. September 2013)

Sehr schönes BMC


----------



## millerbandit (8. Oktober 2013)

Hallo.

Habe mir das Cube Acid 29 2013 gekauft und würde gern auf 1x10 umbauen.
Könnt ihr mir sagen, was ich dafür alles brauche. Reicht es, wenn ich die Kettenblätter einfach umbaue oder eine neue Kurbengarnitur kaufe? Momentan ist das verbaut: _Shimano FC-M522, 42x32x24T, 175 mm, 3x10 speed, Innenlager BB-ES25 113mm_

*Danke für eure Hilfe!*

Gruß
millerbandit


----------



## nollak (9. Oktober 2013)

Fürn ersten Versuch kannste einfach das 42er und das 24er abbauen und evtl ne Kettenführung dran bauen. Wenn du dann mit dem 32er nicht klar kommst kannste dir noch ein anderes in deiner Größe raussuchen. Achja kurze Kettenblattschrauben oder Spacer brauchst du noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## millerbandit (9. Oktober 2013)

nollak schrieb:


> Fürn ersten Versuch kannste einfach das 42er und das 24er abbauen und evtl ne Kettenführung dran bauen. Wenn du dann mit dem 32er nicht klar kommst kannste dir noch ein anderes in deiner Größe raussuchen. Achja kurze Kettenblattschrauben oder Spacer brauchst du noch.


 

Hallo.

Würde das passen?
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29706_SS--Kettenfuehrung-.html


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Oktober 2013)

nein... wenn dann die oder billiger superstar.

deine ist eine dh fuehrung, fuer xc voelliger overkill


----------



## Deleted 223019 (9. Oktober 2013)

Geht 1x8 auch?


----------



## millerbandit (9. Oktober 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> nein... wenn dann die oder billiger superstar.
> 
> deine ist eine dh fuehrung, fuer xc voelliger overkill


 

Was wäre hiermit:
http://www.singlespeed-fixedgear.co.../Truvativ-Isoflow-Singlespeed-Kurbelsatz.html


----------



## nollak (9. Oktober 2013)

Deine Kurbel tut es doch warum ne neue? Ne Kettenführung bräuchtest du dann immer noch.


----------



## mikefize (9. Oktober 2013)

Eigentlich wollte ich bis morgen warten - wenn das Bike ganz fertig ist und ich richtige Fotos machen kann... aber um dieses Ungetüm von oben etwas auszugleichen, poste ich einfach mal nen kleinen Teaser:




Und noch viel toller (ich weiß, es fehlen zwei Schrauben ... die haben die Schraubenwichtel geholt! Morgen gibt's Nachschub):


----------



## InoX (9. Oktober 2013)

Ist das der Rahmen den du gegen dein Bett geschmissen hast?

Sieht gut aus. Die Hone ist immer wieder etwas feines.


----------



## mikefize (9. Oktober 2013)

Ja, ist der verbeulte Rahmen 

Zum Rumhängen war er mir zu schade, wegschmeißen konnte ich ihn nicht, jetzt gibts ein Starres 1x10 Trainingsrad zum Höhenmeter sammeln. Mal schaun wie er sich verhält. Ansonsten sind großteils Reste und Schnäppchen verbaut.

Vor der Hone hatte ich eigentlich eine auf Singlespeed umgebaute 960er XTR für das Bike geplant. Nachdem ich aber einfach nirgendwo ein 36er Blatt mit 102er LK auftreiben konnte hab ich irgendwann kurzen Prozess gemacht. Die Absolute Black Blätter gefallen mir sowieso sehr gut.


----------



## 18hls86 (10. Oktober 2013)

Nice Pic mit der Hone Kurbel!! 

Ist für mich einer der schönsten Kurbeln die Shimano hergestellt hat.

Zum Glück habe ich damals auch zweimal zugeschlagen. Top Optik und sehr gute Funktion zum vernünftigen Preis. Ist ja leider nicht immer so ... ;-)

SG Jürgen


----------



## nollak (10. Oktober 2013)

Bike sieht sehr gut aus! Und die Hone ist echt immer wieder schön. Hätte mir doch fürs Mega noch eine kaufen sollen statt ner SLX.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (10. Oktober 2013)

Da draußen ja heute eher weniger das passende Wetter zum Knipsen war, gibt's halt ein Foto in unpassender Szenerie:




Die Beule schaut halt echt kacke aus, haha 

Ist wie gesagt ein Reste-/Schnäppchenrad - man möge mir also die eine oder andere Entgleisung verzeihen


----------



## specialized-fi (10. Oktober 2013)

Es hat keiner von euch zufällig ein Bike, komplett starr und mit 1x10 abzugeben?! Bin nämlich noch auf der Suche nach einem Gerät für den Winter....


----------



## nollak (10. Oktober 2013)

Also fürn Resterad sehr geil! Einzig die Hörnchen stören mich aber gut das ist halt Geschmackssache.


----------



## Philipp666 (10. Oktober 2013)

So mal meins ... ist jetzt auch im Bikemarkt


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Oktober 2013)

specialized-fi schrieb:


> Es hat keiner von euch zufällig ein Bike, komplett starr und mit 1x10 abzugeben?! Bin nämlich noch auf der Suche nach einem Gerät für den Winter....



könnte dir auf basis des univega rahmen aus dem bikemarkt was aufbauen.
carbon-starrgabel, sowie den rest habe ich da.

bei intersse bitte melden.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (14. Oktober 2013)

Sorry für die Zwischenfrage, aber gibt es irgendwo einen Umbauthread für 1x9 bzw 1x10? Die Suche führt mich nur hierhin und ich hätte da ein paar grundlegende Fragen. 

Danke!


----------



## herbert2010 (14. Oktober 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=601751


Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> Sorry für die Zwischenfrage, aber gibt es irgendwo einen Umbauthread für 1x9 bzw 1x10? Die Suche führt mich nur hierhin und ich hätte da ein paar grundlegende Fragen.
> 
> Danke!


----------



## Hardtail-GK (14. Oktober 2013)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=601751



Danke, aber soweit ich da bislang gelesen habe, gehts da wirklich um XX1-Alternativen - also nicht um "einfache" 1x9-Geschichten. Werd evt mal einen separaten Thread aufmachen.


----------



## Crimson_ (14. Oktober 2013)

Hier im Thread auf den vorigen Seiten wurde doch einiges zusammen getragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail-GK (15. Oktober 2013)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Hier im Thread auf den vorigen Seiten wurde doch einiges zusammen getragen.



Also was mir konkret an Infos fehlt is folgendes für einen Umbau von 3fach auf 1fach:


Wie kann ich eine obere Kefü installieren bei einem Vierkant-Innenlager? Normalerweise kommt die Führung ja anstelle eines Spacers rein, aber die Vierkant haben ja keine Spacer.
Verständnisfrage: Die Kettenline wird beim Vierkant durch die Achslänge des Lagers bestimmt, oder? Also hätte ich da ja auch keinen Einfluß drauf, was aber egal sein sollte, wenn ich nur noch mit mittlerem Kettenblatt der 3fach-Kurbel fahre.
Die Kapazität vom Schaltwerk kann ich dann wohl zunächst auch vernachlässigen, Kettenlänge ebenso?
Danke Euch!


----------



## nollak (15. Oktober 2013)

Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> Also was mir konkret an Infos fehlt is folgendes für einen Umbau von 3fach auf 1fach:
> 
> 
> Wie kann ich eine obere Kefü installieren bei einem Vierkant-Innenlager? Normalerweise kommt die Führung ja anstelle eines Spacers rein, aber die Vierkant haben ja keine Spacer.
> ...



Also Kefü gibts auch welche die du am Sattelrohr wie einen Umwerfer fest machen kannst. Ich glaub eine Seite vorher waren sogar Links zu den Produkten von e.Thirteen und Superstar.

Jap Kettenlinie kannst du noch mit Spacern zwischen Kurbel und Kettenblatt beeinflusse.

Kapazität sollte langen. Am Hardtail kannste mit nem kurzen Schaltwerk auch ne 11-36er Kassette fahren. Kettenlänge musst du mal prüfen. Sollte aber eigentlich vom 3x Setup auch funktionieren wenns Schaltwerk bleibt. Kann aber normalerweise noch etwas gekürzt werden. Gewichtsoptimierung und so


----------



## nicht_relevant (25. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
habe auch auf 1x10 umgebaut.
Vorne Sram XX1 38t, hinten Sram XX mit 11-36.
Funktioniert prima.


----------



## InoX (25. Oktober 2013)

merkwürdige Sitzposition. Lenkerüberhöhung mit mehreren Spacern, ewig langer Vorbau und dann noch geringer Sattelstützenauszug... Kurze Beine und langer Oberkörper? Muss ja extrem sein bei dir.


----------



## nicht_relevant (25. Oktober 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> merkwÃ¼rdige Sitzposition. LenkerÃ¼berhÃ¶hung mit mehreren Spacern, ewig langer Vorbau und dann noch geringer SattelstÃ¼tzenauszug... Kurze Beine und langer OberkÃ¶rper? Muss ja extrem sein bei dir.


Stimmt. Stehen und sitzen ist bei mir kein Unterschied. ð


----------



## Slow (28. Oktober 2013)

Mein altes Nox Eclipse als Zweitrad auf 1x9 umgebaut. Macht Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Oktober 2013)

Klasse Gabel 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Slow (28. Oktober 2013)

Jap, find ich auch. Ist die alte Gabel von User Endura. Ist mal was anderes als Reba, R7...

Danke dir übrigens für den Link zur Superstar KeFü - hat mir heute Nachmittag einpaar Gummibärchen beschert.


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. Oktober 2013)

Immer gerne!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt sind sie auch endlich wieder lieferbar 
Gefällt mir!


----------



## brandi (31. Oktober 2013)

mikefize schrieb:


> Da draußen ja heute eher weniger das passende Wetter zum Knipsen war, gibt's halt ein Foto in unpassender Szenerie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grad erst gesehen.. sieht schick aus  
Liegt vllt. daran, dass meins optisch fast eine 2*9 Version hiervon ist 

Hast du mal den Rahmen gewogen ?


----------



## mikefize (31. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte den Rahmen gewogen, das genaue Gewicht weiß ich nicht mehr, aber er war selbst für einen SLR recht leicht, lag irgendwo um 1300g in 19"


----------



## vflbiker (12. November 2013)

... frisch umgebaut auf 1 x 10 mit Race Face Single Narrow/Wide Kettenblatt 36 Zähne!

Funktion ist perfekt! ))


----------



## InoX (12. November 2013)

Warum hat das Bulls so lange Kettenstreben? Ist doch völlig unnötig.


----------



## vflbiker (12. November 2013)

... ob Du´s glauben willst oder nicht - trotz langer Kettenstreben fährt es sich top! (Und ich habe den Vergleich...) Einfach mal ausprobieren... !
Diese Diskussion um kurze und superkurze Kettenstreben ist sowieso etwas eigenartig, schließlich hängen die Fahreigenschaften auch von anderen Parametern, wie Lenkwinkel, Tretlagerhöhe, Radstand, etc... ab. Nur kurze Kettenstreben bringen nichts...


----------



## InoX (12. November 2013)

Habe nicht bezweifelt, dass es sich gut fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (17. November 2013)

Jetzt mit der Fox wesentlich besser, als mit der sche*** Reba


----------



## xmaxle (17. November 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Jetzt mit der Fox wesentlich besser, als mit der sche*** Reba


Sehe ich mit meinem Röntgenblick etwa eine BLAUE Foxkappe, die den Gesamteindruck deutlich schmälern würde ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. November 2013)

Oja! Und was dein Adler Auge auch übersehen hat: rote hope vorne, schwarze hope hinten und die grüne kefü base platte 
Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## xmaxle (17. November 2013)

Trotzdem schönes Bike !


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. November 2013)

Darum geht es da jetzt auch drauf

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## KONI-DU (17. November 2013)

@nopain-nogain

....gefällt mir gut ! Was ist das für ein Rahmen ?


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. November 2013)

Ist ein zaboo zombie. Fähre ihn nun seit bald 4 Jahren

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Scalpel 1967 (23. November 2013)

Gerade fertig geworden und die erste kleine Runde gefahren , macht fun 
Vorne 39er RR-Kurbel hinten 11-32


----------



## Milan Racer (15. Dezember 2013)

endlich da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## brussels*sprouts (20. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Endura (23. Dezember 2013)

2014 geht's in die Alpen - oder besser gesagt drüber - mit dem Endura Alpen Traum am 13ten September. Die 28er Rennradbereifung hat nahe zu den gleichen Abrollumfang wie der 26er S-Works Fast Trak in 2.2".


----------



## InoX (23. Dezember 2013)

ist das ein 29er Laufradsatz? Über diese Idee habe ich nämlich auch schon nachgedacht.


----------



## Endura (23. Dezember 2013)

Ja, ist es. Lautloses Rollen hat schon was.


----------



## InoX (23. Dezember 2013)

welche Felgen sind das, wie hoch ist der Luftdruck und wie Breit ist der Reifen?


----------



## Endura (23. Dezember 2013)

Shimano Deore centerlock, Sapim Leader, Rigida Taurus mit 19er Maulweite, ca. 25mm außen. Reifen sind Conti GrandPrix GT 700x25C. Quasi die Protection Version bei den RR Reifen...
Luftdruck bei 78kg Abtropfgewicht: 6.5bar vorne, 7.0bar hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (23. Dezember 2013)

ok 19 mm ist ja nicht so viel. Irgendjemand meinte mal dass die Reifen bei zu hohem Druck abspringen können. Das wäre ja sehr unschön.


----------



## F4B1 (23. Dezember 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> ok 19 mm ist ja nicht so viel. Irgendjemand meinte mal dass die Reifen bei zu hohem Druck abspringen können. Das wäre ja sehr unschön.


Sollten bei einer Rigida Taurus kein Problem sein. 28mm habe ich am Crosser schon getestet. Selbst mit drei Reifenhebern muss man die Contis erst einmal runter kriegen.


----------



## InoX (3. Januar 2014)

hier mal mein Rad. Der Zeit auch im 1x10 Modus. Da spart man sich im Matsch den Ärger mit dem Umwerfer. Das kleine Kettenblatt ist noch verbaut, weil ich die Kurbel nicht demontieren wollte.


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. Januar 2014)

Fauler Sack! 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## xc-mtb (3. Januar 2014)

Stahl 1x10 mit WolfTooth - Aktuell 34 - 11-36
Ein 36er habe ich noch liegen für den Sommer.

Bisher kein Abwurf. Super!
Kurze Kettenstrebe ohne Matschproblem ist somit realisiert.


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Januar 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Fauler Sack!



Etwas Schlimmeres, als die Kurbel zu demontieren, kann ich mir aber auch kaum vorstellen.



xc-mtb schrieb:


> Stahl 1x10 mit WolfTooth - Aktuell 34 - 11-36
> Ein 36er habe ich noch liegen für den Sommer.



Sehr schickes Rad. Aber wieso fährst du im Winter eine andere Übersetzung als im Sommer?


----------



## specialized-fi (4. Januar 2014)

@xc-mtb
Was sind das für Laufräder?


----------



## xc-mtb (4. Januar 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Sehr schickes Rad. Aber wieso fährst du im Winter eine andere Übersetzung als im Sommer?



Hatte mir beide Kettenblätter gekauft um zu testen und fahre jetzt erstmal das 34er runter. Im Sommer wird das Tempo dann vielleicht wieder höher und ich komme wieder gut mit dem 36er klar. Im Matsch finde ich eine tendenziell höhere Drehzahl besser.




specialized-fi schrieb:


> @xc-mtb
> Was sind das für Laufräder?



ENVE XC 29 mit King Naben von Felix Wolf. Bin sehr gut damit zufrieden.


----------



## sirios (4. Januar 2014)

Hier mal mein Torque mit 1x10. Das Bike muss für alles herhalten von der Tour bis zum Bikepark


----------



## InoX (4. Januar 2014)

finde die Stütze und der Lenker passen gar nicht. Schwarz würde meiner Meinung nach besser passen.


Edit: das war auf das letzte Hardtail bezogen.


Das Canyon sieht ganz gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Januar 2014)

Gesendet von meinem C5303 mit Tapatalk


----------



## eddy 1 (17. Januar 2014)

Mieses Handy pic


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Januar 2014)

Schön eddy wollte ich schon im 29er sagen...


----------



## Jesus Freak (17. Januar 2014)

Hier findet man einige eindrucksvolle Beweise dafür, dass auch 1x10/11ein Fahrrad nicht schöner macht. Das Crema dagegen ist sehr hübsch!

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Januar 2014)

Interessant. Wusste nicht, dass ein 1-fach-Antrieb vorn das Rad schöner machen soll. Jetzt weiß ich endlich, wieso ich vor 2 Jahren umgebaut habe.


----------



## Jesus Freak (18. Januar 2014)

Schau, man lernt nie aus...

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini mit Tapatalk


----------



## Eifelscout (23. Januar 2014)

Hier ein Drössiger TNC


----------



## Zwong (23. Januar 2014)

Bekommt man den Rahmen auch einzeln?


----------



## Eifelscout (23. Januar 2014)

Zwong schrieb:


> Bekommt man den Rahmen auch einzeln?


Mein Sohn fährt im Team Firebike-Drössiger und bekommt den Rahmen gestellt. Im offiziellen Verkauf gibt es den Rahmen nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dor michü (25. Januar 2014)

weißt du was er wiegt? 

Sehr schick!!


----------



## Eifelscout (25. Januar 2014)

dor michü schrieb:


> weißt du was er wiegt?



So wie er ist in 19" 1245g.


----------



## dor michü (25. Januar 2014)

aha....mhh dachte er ist leichter


----------



## Eifelscout (25. Januar 2014)

dor michü schrieb:


> aha....mhh dachte er ist leichter


Nun ja in der Summe wiegt es wie auf dem Foto abgebildet knapp unter 9 Kilo.

Gesendet von meinem HTC Wildfire mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Endura (26. Januar 2014)

Kleines update meines 1x9 Alltags- und Trainingsbikes





Shimano HONE Kurbel mit Race Face 34Z
Shimano TIAGRA Kassette 12 - 27 9fach
Specialized Rib Cage II Flaschenhalter
Crank Brothers COBALT 2 Flatbar


----------



## ben2808 (7. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen..bin recht neu hier und baue mir grad ein altes Cannondale F900 auf! Soll für den XC Einsatz her halten! Das der Antrieb auf 1x9 gesetzt wird steht fest! Jetzt die Frage! Gibt es Gründe die gegen die Verwendung einer neuen Saint Kurbel stehen? Klar kein Leichtgewicht aber sehr stabil und grad beim Antritt sehr steif! Habe leider noch keinen Umbau im XC Bereich damit gesehen! Bin um Antwort dankbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (7. Februar 2014)

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die Achse dafür zu lang ist. Im DH und Freeride und wie sie nicht alle heißen, wird ja oft ein 83er Tretlager verbaut und nicht wie im XC ein 73er, bzw. auf 73 aufgespacertes 68er. Ob es die Saint mit kurzer Achse gibt weiß ich nicht.


Edit: Die FC-M820 hat eine kurze Achse. Dann sollte es kein Problem sein.


----------



## ben2808 (7. Februar 2014)

Ja die Achse sollte passen! Gibt sie in zwei Varianten! Vorteil sehe ich wie gesagt in der Steifigkeit und durch die Kurbelform den guten Knöchelabstand! Und vom Gewicht spielt sie im Mittelfeld denke ich! Liegt wohl inkl. Innenlager bei 750 Gramm! Heisst plus Lager und Ritzel ca. 900 Gramm!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Februar 2014)

Schon heftig!


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Februar 2014)

Ich glaube nicht, dass du den Unterschied zu einer günstigeren und leichteren SLX (ist die leichter?) oder XT merken würdest.


----------



## InoX (7. Februar 2014)

ben2808 schrieb:


> Ja die Achse sollte passen! Gibt sie in zwei Varianten! Vorteil sehe ich wie gesagt in der Steifigkeit und durch die Kurbelform den guten Knöchelabstand! Und vom Gewicht spielt sie im Mittelfeld denke ich! Liegt wohl inkl. Innenlager bei 750 Gramm! Heisst plus Lager und Ritzel ca. 900 Gramm!



Was denn jetzt? inklusive Lager oder ohne Lager? Denke mal ohne Lager.
Meine "olle" XT wiegt mit Lager, 38er Blatt, Schrauben und Innenlager 762 Gramm und ich habe bis jetzt von niemandem gehört, dass die zu weich seien. Gibts ja auch in schwarz.

SLX sollte leichter sein. Den größten Unterschied machen angeblich im Vergleich zur XT die Kettenblätter aus.


----------



## ben2808 (7. Februar 2014)

Na ja immer noch leichter als 3fach paket, schaltzug, Umwerfer und Grip Shift!  Was würdet ihr denn für eine Kurbel empfehlen! Will keine 2/3 fach umbauen!


----------



## ben2808 (7. Februar 2014)

Ja sorry ist etwas doppel deutig! Hinzu kommen die Aussenschalen des Lagers! Die waren gemeint!


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Februar 2014)

ben2808 schrieb:


> Na ja immer noch leichter als 3fach paket, schaltzug, Umwerfer und Grip Shift!  Was würdet ihr denn für eine Kurbel empfehlen! Will keine 2/3 fach umbauen!



SLX oder XT und den überflüssigen Krempel abbauen. Der "Umbau" ist doch kein Problem. Bei einer 1-fach-Kurbel bist du immer auf 1-fach festgelegt.


----------



## InoX (7. Februar 2014)

Nimm doch eine XX1. Kostet auch nicht mehr, ist leichter, einfach, ausgelacht wirst du auch nicht unbedingt und sie passt besser zum Rad.

Oder allgemein eine von SRam. Da kannst du, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, den Spider wechseln wenn dir einfach doof ist.


----------



## ben2808 (7. Februar 2014)

Ich werd mal noch etwas durchschauen! Die XX1 hab ich auch schon gesehen! Muss mal nachmessen wegen Q-Faktor! Obwohl die SAint optisch schöner ist! ) Werd da mal alle Punkte durchgehen! Wie gesagt ist ein altes F900! Grammzählen eh etwas unangebrachter!  Schnell und haltbar solls werden! Aber danke für die ersten Infos!! Werd wenn es los geht mal einen Umbaubericht starten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Februar 2014)

Das Trainingsrad:


----------



## planetoschel (19. Februar 2014)

Hy,
Ich habe mir übelegt auf 1x10 fach umzubauen. Nun stellt sich die frage, welche Zähneanzahl ich am Kb vorne nehme, ich habe nicht die stärksten beine und fahre öfters aufn kreuzberg. Schonmal danke im voraus


----------



## ben2808 (19. Februar 2014)

Das kommt allgemein auf deine Übersetzung an! Für den Anfang würd ich dann vielleicht ein 32er Blatt vorne nehmen! Ich selbst fahre 36T vorn und 11-34 hinten!


----------



## Hardtail-GK (19. Februar 2014)

Oder fahr doch einfach deine bestehende Übersetzung im Test. Habe geschaut, was ich mit meinem angedachten 32er KB fahren kann und bin dann ne zeitlang nur entsprechende Gänge auf meiner 3x9 Schaltung gefahren.


----------



## planetoschel (19. Februar 2014)

Danke schonaml, ich fahre eine 11*36 kasette hinten. Welches günstige ritzel könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## BENDERR (19. Februar 2014)

das kommt darauf an, welche kurbel du fährst


----------



## Hardtail-GK (19. Februar 2014)

Ritzel passt nicht auf die Kurbel, du meinst wohl KB? Da fahr ich grad ein RaceFace NW mit LK 104 und bin zufrieden - allerdings noch keine Langzeiterfahrung


----------



## xeitto (19. Februar 2014)

Jetzt mit Mirfe Ritzel, NSB Direct Mount Kettenblatt und Blackspire Kefü. Läuft gut soweit... sorry fürs Kellerbild, ist schon dunkel


----------



## ben2808 (19. Februar 2014)

Sehr schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## k.nickl (20. Februar 2014)

Meine Waldfee:



Übersetzung: 34 - 11/34


----------



## Havi (27. Februar 2014)

Hier passt mein Neustes ja auch rein. 
RaceFace Narrow/wide 32 Zähne auf 11-36 SLX Ritzelpaket. 
Die Spielzeugreifen sind inzwischen gegen etwas vernünftigeres getauscht und Lenkerstopfen bzw. geschlosene Griffe sind auch drauf. Macht enorm viel Spaß das Gefährt.


----------



## herbert2010 (27. Februar 2014)

Jetzt endlich wieder mit einfach













28/11-40
lg


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Februar 2014)




----------



## herbert2010 (27. Februar 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


>


 übersehen sorry


----------



## InoX (27. Februar 2014)

@lupus_bhg: du bist auch son Forennazi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grisu1 (2. März 2014)

Heute mal wieder bei nettem Wetter.....


----------



## schnezler (15. März 2014)

Wohl das letzte Bild vom 1x10 Wintersetup. 11Fach ist unterwegs genau so wie "etwas" leichtere Reifen


----------



## dor michü (15. März 2014)

Schickes Ding....die Specis mit Lefty haben irgendwie was ;-)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. März 2014)

Das ist ein L-Rahmen und eine Lefty mit großem Brückenabstand, oder?


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. März 2014)

Sieht verdammt schnell (und gut) aus. Dass der Vorbau unter der oberen Brücke verbaut ist, habe ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## ONE78 (16. März 2014)

schnezler schrieb:


> Wohl das letzte Bild vom 1x10 Wintersetup. 11Fach ist unterwegs genau so wie "etwas" leichtere Reifen



wie macht sich das aB blatt ohne kefü?


----------



## schnezler (17. März 2014)

Es geht, allerdings warte ich jetzt auf das Narrow/Wide mit 36Z und hoffe mal dass das dann noch besser funktioniert. Sonst kommt doch noch eine KeFü dran!
und ja L Rahmen + tall Lefty, zusammenbau ist allerdings ein richtiger Schrott. Mit dem Testvorbau 90mm -19° von procraft geht es nicht so gut, brücken werden minimal verbogen. Mit dem Syntace passt es auf den mm!!! Da ich mit dem kurzen allerdings sehr zufrieden bin kauf ich da jetzt auch wieder einen Syntace, vlt sogar den flachen.


----------



## F4B1 (10. April 2014)

So, nach meiner ersten Tour mit Federgabel (hät ja nicht gedacht, dass der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied so hoch ist)noch schnell ein Foto geschossen.



So wie es da steht 10,8kg, 350g gehen noch am Laufradsatz runter dieses Jahr. So, also mit 2200g LRS, darf es jetzt aber im Sommer das erste Rennen bestreiten.


----------



## Dagon (12. April 2014)

Habe mein Flash auch auf 1x10 mit 34/11-36 umgebaut, was einen guten ersten Eindruck hinterlassen hat.


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. April 2014)

Wie auch immer der zweite Eindruck wird, schick sieht es schonmal aus! Nur den OPI-Vorbauten kann ich einfach nichts abgewinnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dagon (12. April 2014)

Hab's gerade mal auf dem Hometrail ausprobiert und bin echt begeistert. 1x10 hätte ich schon viel früher machen sollen!


----------



## Crimson_ (12. April 2014)

Da bist du nicht der Erste 
Rad ist top


----------



## k.nickl (9. Mai 2014)

Können mir die Racer bei der Wahl zwischen *Race Face N.W.* und *Hope Retainer Ring* helfen?
Im XX1 D.I.Y. geht die Diskussion eher in Richtung 40/42er Ritzel.


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Mai 2014)

normales kettenblatt und kettenführung. fertig!


----------



## k.nickl (9. Mai 2014)

Danke, aber das System habe ich derzeit, siehe Post Galerie - 1x9/1x10 Bikes 
Möchte jedoch ohne KeFü fahren. Schaltwerk wird Zee.


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Mai 2014)

_aus welchem grund?_


----------



## k.nickl (9. Mai 2014)

Der Gleiche warum ich schon auf das jetzige Setup umstieg: weil ich gerne experimentiere.


----------



## hefra (10. Mai 2014)

Raceface funktioniert top. Mit Hope habe ich keine Erfahrung


----------



## [email protected] (13. Mai 2014)

Wolftooth funktioniert auch top. Das alte Absolute Black nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flachgauer05 (16. Mai 2014)

Servus,

jetzt bin ich auch im Club der 1x10 Fahrer  mal schaun wie mir taugt
die ersten Meter haben schon ein guten Eindruck hinterlassen, es fehlt noch eine ordentliche Tour






wenn es doch nicht ohne Kettenführung geht, kommt meine selbstgebaute dran

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1623181?in=set


----------



## Titus (16. Mai 2014)

Meins ;-)


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Mai 2014)

Stahl-Maßrahmen von Big Forest Frameworks. 27,5 ", ausbaufähige 10,2 kg inkl. Garmin. Ach ja, und 1 x 10


----------



## Flachgauer05 (19. Mai 2014)

Servus,

heut erste richtige Ausfahrt, fährt sich echt gut...
irgendwie ist immer der richtige Gang drin, kein lästiges vorne schalten mehr 
die steilste Rampe auf meiner Hausrunde geht noch mit 34 / 36
im Speedmodus fehlt natürlich vorn ein größeres Blatt, aber das ist zu verschmerzen

hab das Bike über Wurzelteppiche und durch stark ausgewaschene Bachläufe gescheucht, 
kein Kettenabwurf 

wie es sich weiterentwickelt werden die größeren Alpentouren zeigen...


----------



## KONI-DU (20. Mai 2014)

@*lupus_bhg*

.....sehr sehr geiles Rädchen  
Welche Rahmengröße ist das ? Wie groß bist du ?


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Mai 2014)

@KONI-DU: Ich bin 1,74 m und das Sitzrohr sollte laut Planung 405 mm haben. Ich kann aber nochmal nachmessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tt22 (23. Mai 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
da ich jetzt auch gerne mal auf 1x10 umsteigen würde, habe ich mal eine kleinen Warenkorb zusammen gestellt. Könnte mir den jemand sagen ob das so passen würde und ich die Bestellung abschicken kann? Belohnung wären dann demnächst mal ein paar Fotos!!
Kettenblatt , Kettenführung, und Kettenblattschrauben.
Ich fahre derzeit eine Deore 3-fach Kurbel mit 11-36 Ritzel, falls das noch ausschlaggebend ist.
Danke euch!


----------



## F4B1 (23. Mai 2014)

Tu dir einen Gefallen und nehm die große Kettenführung.
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=35&products_id=12686
Und die Kettenblattschrauben, die du ausgewählt hast, sind für zwei Kettenblätter. Nimm die hier.
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=96_457&products_id=10162


----------



## InoX (23. Mai 2014)

Nimm lieber diese Kettenführung. Die ist unten geschlossen, weshalb dir die Kette nicht seitlich runterfallen kann. Lupus hatte die kleine an seinem Crosser verbaut und ist damit ziemlich unzufrieden. Die gezeigte ist unten geschlossen und kann die Ketten deshalb nicht verlieren.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Mai 2014)

Richtig!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## C0RAF0X (25. Mai 2014)

Und hier meine schleuder!


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Mai 2014)

schönes Bike, aber muß die Kette so kurz?


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Mai 2014)

Nach dem ersten Bild hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass es das Schaltwerk bis zu den größten Ritzeln schafft. Aber wie fährt es sich unter solcher Spannung?


----------



## C0RAF0X (25. Mai 2014)

Beim nächsten mal werde ich sie etwas länger lassen..
War nur ein test, ich dachte wenn ich die kette richtig spanne bräuchte ich keine kettenführung.
Test fehlgeschlagen..
Brauche den letzten ritzel eh nicht 

Fahren tut es sich sehr gut.. springen tut die kette weniger.
Einen grösseren ritzel würde das schaltwerk nicht schaffen


----------



## [email protected] (26. Mai 2014)

Test fehlgeschlagen kenne ich :-/
Mach ein Narrow Wide Blatt drauf und besorg dir ein Schaltwerk mit Clutch.


----------



## InoX (26. Mai 2014)

C0RAF0X schrieb:


> Beim nächsten mal werde ich sie etwas länger lassen..
> War nur ein test, ich dachte wenn ich die kette richtig spanne bräuchte ich keine kettenführung.
> Test fehlgeschlagen..
> Brauche den letzten ritzel eh nicht
> ...



Auf welchem der beiden Löcher hast du denn den Käfig gespannt? Wenn du ihn gewechselt hast solltest du wissen welche Löcher ich meine. Diese für die Federspannung des Käfigs. Da gibt es zwei kleine Löcher. Eins ist standardmäßig genutz und wenn du das zweite nutzt, hat der Käfig mehr Spannung. Vielleicht hilft das ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Mai 2014)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Test fehlgeschlagen kenne ich :-/
> Mach ein Narrow Wide Blatt drauf und besorg dir ein Schaltwerk mit Clutch.



Oder einfach die nächste Kette länger lassen und den Rest so lassen. Kostet nur einen Bruchteil und funktioniert genauso gut.


----------



## C0RAF0X (27. Mai 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Auf welchem der beiden Löcher hast du denn den Käfig gespannt? Wenn du ihn gewechselt hast solltest du wissen welche Löcher ich meine. Diese für die Federspannung des Käfigs. Da gibt es zwei kleine Löcher. Eins ist standardmäßig genutz und wenn du das zweite nutzt, hat der Käfig mehr Spannung. Vielleicht hilft das ja.


Keine ahnung wovon du sprichst! würde mich aber sher interessieren!


----------



## InoX (27. Mai 2014)

C0RAF0X schrieb:


> Keine ahnung wovon du sprichst! würde mich aber sher interessieren!



habe die Threats durcheinander gebracht. --> pm


----------



## na!To (15. Juni 2014)

Mein Vertex in der aktuellen Konfig.

Vorne: XTR mit 36er RaceFace Narrow Wide
Hinten: XT Kassette 11-36

Die Kassette wurde mit einem OneUp 42Z Blatt versehen, das neuerdings mitgelieferte 16Z Ritzel ist aktuell auch verbaut. Dafür wurden das 15 und 17er weggenommen... ABER:

Das 16er funktioniert leider nicht so gut wie das 42er Blatt, die Kette springt unter Last. Sprinten geht so nicht. Mal sehen ob sich das einläuft.
Außerdem hatte ich die Tage davor andere Varianten ausprobiert. Ohne das 16er, dafür aber mit dem original Shimano 17, 15 und 13 lief es am besten. Allerdings fehlte da "was", das 11er, beim (sehr)schnellen fahren in der Ebene oder leichten Bergab Passagen.
Mein Problem ist, dass ich das 15 und 17er in der Ebene brauche um zugügig unterwegs zu sein. Das OneUp 16er ist bzw. wäre ein Kompromis, so es den einwandfrei funktionieren würde.

Auf jeden Fall hat das ganze jetzt schon knappe 130km, 2600hm und ettliche Trails überstanden. Das RaceFace Blatt verliert da nichts. Genial.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2014)

So etwas hab ich ja auch






Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## na!To (18. Juni 2014)

Dich hat man in Offenburg übrigens schon aus weiter Entfernung erkannt


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Juni 2014)

Lol! Warum? Weil ich so fett bin? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. Juni 2014)

Wegen der Sattelstütze?


----------



## na!To (18. Juni 2014)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Lol! Warum? Weil ich so fett bin?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


DAS hast DU jetzt gesagt 


lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wegen der Sattelstütze?


Exakt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiGreene (21. Juni 2014)

Wieder auf 1fach (29KB>32-11Kassette)umgebaut für das nächste CC Rennen.
Macht 6446g


----------



## Jesus Freak (10. Juli 2014)

na!To schrieb:


> Mein Vertex in der aktuellen Konfig.
> 
> Vorne: XTR mit 36er RaceFace Narrow Wide
> Hinten: XT Kassette 11-36
> ...



Probier doch mal ein original 16er Ritzel von Shimano, vielleicht funktioniert das ja besser...


----------



## na!To (19. Juli 2014)

Das werde ich tun, sobald ich es mal wieder irgendwo mitbestellen kann.


----------



## chrisbiker (7. August 2014)

@KaiGreene: Könntest du mir sagen was das für eine Kefü ist ?! 




[/QUOTE]


----------



## chrisbiker (7. August 2014)

@KaiGreene: Könntest du mir sagen was das für eine Kefü ist ?! 




[/QUOTE]


----------



## chrisbiker (7. August 2014)

@KaiGreene: Könntest du mir sagen was das für eine Kefü ist ?! 




[/QUOTE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisbiker (7. August 2014)

Ups 
Der Beitrag sollte eigentlich nur einmal erscheinen, sry !


----------



## KaiGreene (7. August 2014)

Ist eine Eigenbau Kettenführung die ich ursprünglich für meinen 2008er Scale Rahmen angefertigt habe. Und jetzt für den Scale 2012 Rahmen umgearbeitet habe.

Gruß

http://www.light-bikes.de/forum/showthread.php?t=16388&page=12

http://www.light-bikes.de/forum/showpost.php?p=246294&postcount=511


----------



## chrisbiker (10. August 2014)

Hier mal mein 1x10 Antrieb:


----------



## ONE78 (10. August 2014)

SW könnte noch kürzer sein, aber gibts ja in xx nicht oder?


----------



## chrisbiker (10. August 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> SW könnte noch kürzer sein, aber gibts ja in xx nicht oder?


Ne hab ich noch nie gesehn.


----------



## chrisbiker (10. August 2014)

Funst aber auch so top !!


----------



## maddda (10. August 2014)

Würde ich so ohne Type2 Schaltwerk nicht fahren wollen...


----------



## chrisbiker (10. August 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Würde ich so ohne Type2 Schaltwerk nicht fahren wollen...


Ich schon !


----------



## Deleted 283280 (11. August 2014)

Mein Conway gestern endlich mal (fast) fertig geworden! Kefü fehlt noch! 
Antrieb 1x10 vorne 34Z. hinten 11-36Z.
Für mich fährt es sich bis jetzt richtig gut!


----------



## maddda (11. August 2014)

Bitte montier doch noch eine Kefü, sonst geht das ganz schnell mit dem überschlag.
Ist doch sicher kein Shadow+ und Narrow Wide Kettenblatt oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283280 (11. August 2014)

Wurde ich schon drauf hingewiesen Kefü ist bestellt! Nein ist kein shadow+ und narrow Ketteblatt!


----------



## maddda (11. August 2014)

Dann ist ja gut


----------



## chrisbiker (11. August 2014)

Also wenn man ein Sram Schaltwerk (x0 oder xx) fährt und vorne ein Narrow Wide Blatt montiert hat kann man ruhig ohne Kettenführung fahren !! Ich fahre selbst mit einem xx ohne Kefü und es hält und die Kette ist nochnichteinmal gekürzt.


----------



## k.nickl (18. August 2014)

Mein Setup: Hope Retainer Ring mit 34Z und 11-36 Kassette mit Zee Short (FR-Version) Schaltwerk.
Bei der 3x-Kurbel wurden links 2 rechts 1 Spacer verbaut da durch den Schräglauf zuvor 2 mal die Kette riss. Jetzt ist Ruhe.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. August 2014)

Mit welchem Schaltwerktyp wurden denn bisher die besten Erfahrungen im 1fach (wide narrow) Betrieb gemacht..

-Sram Type2
oder
-Shimano Shadow +

???



Danke


----------



## maddda (18. August 2014)

Also mit Shadow Plus geht's bei mir inklu RacefaceNarrow wilde sehr gut.
Marcel fährt ja auch irgendein narrow wide Blatt mit sram Type 2... soweit er mir berichtet hat läuft das auch sehr gut!
Wenn ich die Wahl hätte würde ich sram nehmen, dank cagelock ist Rad und kettenwechsel viel einfacher. Hab selbst nen X0 Type2 am Marathonbike, aber momentan 2fach. Der cagelock schont einfach die Nerven


----------



## taunusteufel78 (19. August 2014)




----------



## h0rst99 (22. August 2014)

XTR Shadow+ und Rotor QX1 NarrowWide funktionieren einwandfrei, auch im Rennbetrieb und ohne Kettenführung.

Der erste Kettenabwurf nach 4000km, der zweite dann kurze Zeit später im Rennen beim Kampf um Platz 1.

Danach das Kettenblatt gewechselt, seit dem ist wieder Ruhe


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. August 2014)

Genau wegen so Sachen wurde ich die 60g für eine kefü investieren

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (23. August 2014)

Nö!

Die cleane Optik ist einfach zu schön... und den nicht mehr vorhandenen Schmutzfänger mag ich einfach zu sehr.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. August 2014)

Platz 1 oder 2? Hmmm...


----------



## h0rst99 (23. August 2014)

Platz 1 ging mit 17 Sekunden Vorsprung und neuem Streckenrekord an den ortsansässigen, erst 17-jährigen, aufstrebenden und kommenden 'MTB-Star'. Wir hatten vorher das ganze Rennen zusammen gearbeitet und wollten gemeinsam über die Linie fahren... Ich hab's ihm gegönnt.

Prinzipiell hast Du natürlich recht


----------



## Crimson_ (23. August 2014)

Wenn sich die Kette jemals so hart in der Kefü verklemmt, dass man sie auf dem Trail auseinanderbauen muss, will man keine mehr haben.
Beim Heavy24 habe ich die Kette einfach während der Fahrt mit dem Fuß wieder drauf bekommen - hat vielleicht 2-3 Sekunden gedauert 






Und das hat übrigens auch gehalten. Hätte mit Kefü wohl nur hemmungslos verklemmt:


----------



## maddda (23. August 2014)

Ich glaube es lag eher an einem verschlissenen Narrow Wide Kettenblatt...


----------



## h0rst99 (23. August 2014)

... über das Rauflegen der Kette mit dem Fuß hab ich auch kurz nachgedacht, war mir aber während der Abfahrt im (letzten) Trail dann doch etwas zu heikel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (24. August 2014)

maddda schrieb:


> Ich glaube es lag eher an einem verschlissenen Narrow Wide Kettenblatt...


Das ist mein "Problem". Das merkt man hält erst, wenn sie unten liegt

Und ja, Schlamm geht auch mit Kefü gut





Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Endura (24. August 2014)

Seh' ich genauso - außerdem sind die Reibungsverluste ohne Narrow/Wide geringer...


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. August 2014)

Fahrräders bitte!


----------



## dor michü (24. August 2014)

Sorry aber irgendwie find ich das Big Forest nicht so richtig stimmig!


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. August 2014)

Wieso sorry? Darf doch jeder seine Meinung drüber haben. Fahren tut's sich jedenfalls erstklassig 
Mittlerweile gefällt mir die Kurbel übrigens nicht mehr so recht. Ist mir zu kantig und silbern. Demnächst werde ich wohl auf Middleburn und ein NW-Blatt ohne KeFü (vorerst probeweise) wechseln.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (24. August 2014)

Jup, die Kurbel stört. Aber sonst


----------



## poki (25. August 2014)

Hab von 3fach auf 1fach gerüstet und trotzdem Probleme. 
Hab eine neue XT-Schaltung mit 96mm Lochkreis, von daher gibts keine Singe Narrow Wide-Kettenblätter dafür. ShadowPlus vorhanden und aktiviert, trotzdem gestern Kette runter. Was tun? Kette kürzen?

P.S. Hab noch ein RaceFace 32Z Single Wide Narrow Kettenblatt in blau zu verkaufen, brauche ich ja nun nicht mit meiner Kurbel... :-(


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. August 2014)

Bis eben wusste ich gar nicht, dass die XT-Kurbel neuerdings einen Lochkreis von 96 mm hat. Auf die Schnelle habe ich kein NW-Kettenblatt gefunden, was passt. Ich würde einfach eine Kettenführung montieren und abwarten, bis es auch für dieses Maß entsprechende Nachrüstblätter gibt.


----------



## maddda (25. August 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wieso sorry? Darf doch jeder seine Meinung drüber haben. Fahren tut's sich jedenfalls erstklassig
> Mittlerweile gefällt mir die Kurbel übrigens nicht mehr so recht. Ist mir zu kantig und silbern. Demnächst werde ich wohl auf Middleburn und ein NW-Blatt ohne KeFü (vorerst probeweise) wechseln.


Also ich würde mal wegen eine Turbine in Schwarz überlegen...würde super passen


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. August 2014)

Auf meiner "Liste" steht sie ohnehin:

Race Face Turbine
+ Gängiger Achsdurchmesser (--> günstige Lager)
+ Verhältnismäßig günstig
- Nicht als 1-fach-Kurbel zu bekommen
- Relativ schwer

e13 XCX+ Single-Double
+ Relativ leicht
+ Explizit als 1-fach-Version zu bekommen
- Nicht ganz so günstig
- 30-mm-Achse
- Lockert sich wohl gerne mal

Middleburn RS8 X-Type
+ Gängiger Achsdurchmesser
+ Explizit als 1-fach-Version zu bekommen
+ Sehr variabel
+ Sehr lange Garantie
- Relativ schwer
- Recht teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (25. August 2014)

Bekommt man doch 1-Fach:
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/race-face-turbine-narrowwide-single-ring-chainset/


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. August 2014)

Das dürfte die 2-fach-Version sein. Die Gewinde für das innere Kettenblatt sind ja da. Aber dennoch interessant. Nur leider nicht mit 36er Blatt.
Ich sehe gerade, dass es auch eine komplett neue Turbine mit DM gibt...


----------



## maddda (25. August 2014)

Klar die gewinde sind da, aber fallen nicht so auf, da man bei der RaceFace einen GrannySpacer verbauen muss...


----------



## BENDERR (25. August 2014)

die race face sieht echt gut aus.. 
aber für den preis bei dem gewicht würd ich eher in eine X0 + directmount KB oder XT + 104er Race Face KB investieren.


----------



## maddda (25. August 2014)

Oder ne Gebrauchte 970er...


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. August 2014)

Die ganzen Plastikkurbeln von Schramm gefallen mir auch ganz gut und sind auch leicht und gar nicht mal so teuer, aber das passt m. E. nicht an den Stahlrahmen. Letzteres gilt auch für eine XT oder XTR. Dann könnte ich auch bei der FRM bleiben


----------



## Berrrnd (25. August 2014)

2-fach race face kurbeln bekommt man bei rcz bike teilweise für unter 100 €.
man muss nur glück haben.


----------



## guenththo (27. August 2014)

Neuer Antrieb.
XX1 Kurbel mit 34er Absolut Black Kettenblatt und XTR Kassette mit 40er Absolut Black Ritzel.


----------



## a.nienie (27. August 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Auf meiner "Liste" steht sie ohnehin:
> 
> Race Face Turbine
> + Gängiger Achsdurchmesser (--> günstige Lager)
> ...


Die middleburn ist schön und funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei. Mit dem einfach blatt (ohne spider) dürfte die kettenlinie aber für schaltung nicht hinhauen. Mein ssp ritzel sitz weit außen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (28. August 2014)

guenththo schrieb:


> Neuer Antrieb.
> XX1 Kurbel mit 34er Absolut Black Kettenblatt und XTR Kassette mit 40er Absolut Black Ritzel.



Uff... das ist ja ein ziemlich bunter Mix !?


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. August 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Die middleburn ist schön und funktioniert bei mir einwandfrei. Mit dem einfach blatt (ohne spider) dürfte die kettenlinie aber für schaltung nicht hinhauen. Mein ssp ritzel sitz weit außen.



Wenn, dann würde ich sie mit dem 1-fach-Spider ordern. Die Directmount-Blätter von Middleburn finde ich außergewöhnlich hässlich.


----------



## guenththo (28. August 2014)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Uff... das ist ja ein ziemlich bunter Mix !?


Funktioniert aber hervorragend


----------



## h0rst99 (28. August 2014)

Ein Porsche mit BMW Motor und Opel Felgen würde vermutlich auch fahren ...


----------



## EinsRakete (5. September 2014)

Soooo hab nach einigem mitlesen und grübeln und beobachten meines Schaltverhaltens auch umgebaut und bin nach den ersten Tests begeistert. Gang passt irgendwie immer, linke Hand zuckt sporadisch noch mit der Geisterschaltung.

Fahre das originale 32er Blatt erstmal runter, dann wird neu gewürfelt. CNC KeFü ist es geworden, die wird aber noch ein wenig modifiziert, bin noch nicht ganz begeistert.


----------



## InoX (5. September 2014)

Was stimmt denn bei dir an der Kefü nicht? Die kann man doch in sämtlichen Dimensionen einstellen. Ich bin damit recht zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EinsRakete (5. September 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> Was stimmt denn bei dir an der Kefü nicht? Die kann man doch in sämtlichen Dimensionen einstellen. Ich bin damit recht zufrieden.




Hab mich wohl ein wenig blöd ausgedrückt, mit der KeFü selbst für den Preis bin ich voll zufrieden, aber der ich bekomme sie nicht so montiert,dass ich einen zweiten Flaschenhalter nutzen kann.

Werde mal versuchen mit einer längeren M4 Schraube, die Führung direkt am Querbolzen zu montieren und auszurichten.

Ansonsten ist die wirklich klasse.


----------



## F4B1 (5. September 2014)

Man kann die Kettenführung eigentlich so umbauen, dass die wie ein Top Swing Umwerfer montiert wird. Hab ich letztens auch gemacht, aus demselben Grund. Fotos kann ich nicht davon machen (Rad steht im Keller, ich bin auf Krücken unterwegs), aber eigentlich ist das recht einfach, wenn man sich die Führung in Ruhe anguckt.


----------



## EinsRakete (5. September 2014)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Man kann die Kettenführung eigentlich so umbauen, dass die wie ein Top Swing Umwerfer montiert wird. Hab ich letztens auch gemacht, aus demselben Grund. Fotos kann ich nicht davon machen (Rad steht im Keller, ich bin auf Krücken unterwegs), aber eigentlich ist das recht einfach, wenn man sich die Führung in Ruhe anguckt.



Hab ich probiert, wird aber sehr eng bei mir dann ist die Einstellung mit viel Geduld verbunden.

Gute Besserung.


----------



## InoX (5. September 2014)

An meinem Giant waren damals 5 mm dicke Unterlegscheiben bei den Flaschenhalterschrauben  dabei. Damit sollte das eigentlich locker klappen.


----------



## EinsRakete (7. September 2014)

InoX schrieb:


> An meinem Giant waren damals 5 mm dicke Unterlegscheiben bei den Flaschenhalterschrauben  dabei. Damit sollte das eigentlich locker klappen.



So hab es für mich optimal gelöst, eine Senkkopfschraube M5x30mm.
Die Schraube ersetzt die M5 Schraube für den horizontalen Halter an der Querstrebe der Klemme für die Sattelstütze und die M6 mit Mutter an der KeFü hin zum horizontalen Halter. 

So bin ich gute 2,5cm tiefer gekommen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (17. September 2014)

Habe jetzt mal ein paar Seiten zurückgeblättert, bin aber nicht fündig geworden...

Fährt jemand das ZEE in der 11-36er Version und könnte mal ein Bild posten (von der Käfigstellung ) mit Kette auf dem 36er Ritzel?!  Wäre klasse!

Danke im voraus


----------



## MTK85 (18. September 2014)

Ich fahre ein shimano zee in der 11-36er version. und auch mit einer 11-36 kasette^^
funtioniert wunderbar kette sitzt absolut straff. bräuchte eigentlich keinen kettenstrebenschutz mehr.

Bilder:












mfg


----------



## taunusteufel78 (18. September 2014)

Super, danke!
Mir ging es um die Käfigstellung bei dem 36er, da ich -wider erwarten- die Kette ein zweites Mal nachkürzen musste, um keinen Durchhänger auf dem 11er zu haben.
War gestern nochmal dran.
Steht schon gewöhnungsbedürftig schräg nach vorne... woooow.., aber es läuft jetzt sauber.


Gruß


----------



## lupus_bhg (18. September 2014)

Das Quantec sieht super aus!


----------



## .t1mo (18. September 2014)

guenththo schrieb:


> Neuer Antrieb.
> XX1 Kurbel mit 34er Absolut Black Kettenblatt und XTR Kassette mit 40er Absolut Black Ritzel.



und das funktioniert ohne type2 Schaltwerk?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guenththo (18. September 2014)

Funktioniert hervorragend. Das XX Schaltwerk hat eh schon eine sehr gute Kettenspannung. Bin am Sonntag den SebaMed Bikemarathon gefahren und es hat super geklappt. Kein Kettenschlagen oder Abwürfe.


----------



## planetoschel (25. Dezember 2014)

Hy,
ich habe mich gefragt, ob ich mein 42er Mirferitzel mit einer 11-36 9-fach Kasette und einem 9-fach X0 Schaltwerk fahren kann. Ist das möglich oder stimmen die Ritzelabstände nicht überein? Schonmal danke im voraus.

Mfg


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Dezember 2014)

google: ritzelabstand 9 fach 10 fach

bitte


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. Dezember 2014)

...man könnte auch @mirfe direkt fragen.


----------



## ONE78 (26. Dezember 2014)

Imho gibts keine 11-36 kassette in 9fach.
aber funktionieren sollte das trotzdem, ist ja nur des letzte gang.


----------



## Crimson_ (26. Dezember 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Imho gibts keine 11-36 kassette in 9fach.
> aber funktionieren sollte das trotzdem, ist ja nur des letzte gang.


Doch die gibts  Naja zumindest 12-36


----------



## k.nickl (27. Dezember 2014)

Quelle?  Mir war auch nur max 34 bekannt.


----------



## Endura (27. Dezember 2014)

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...y_country=48&gclid=CO2QiIvf5cICFQiWtAodMQEAEA

Gibt's natürlich bei allen Shimano Händlern - auch in der besseren Deore Ausführung für knapp 30 Euro...


----------



## ONE78 (27. Dezember 2014)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Doch die gibts  Naja zumindest 12-36


Die kenne ich auch, sackschwer! Aber 11-36 gibts nicht. Ausser so custom ti sachen vom nino...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crimson_ (27. Dezember 2014)

Geht doch hauptsächlich darum, dass es bis 36T geht damit der Gangsprung zum 40/42er nicht so groß ist. Aber eine Deore Kassette mit 425g ist doch noch okay?!


----------



## ONE78 (27. Dezember 2014)

ob man mit dem gewicht leben kann muss jeder fuer sich selbst entscheiden. wie og kann das mit son zusatzritzel schaltungstechnisch funktionieren. man muss halt noch ein kleineres ritzel rauswerfen, was bei den einfachen, vernieteten kassette schwieriger wird.


----------



## Endura (27. Dezember 2014)

Die billigen Kassetten sind mit 3 Stiften vernietet, stimmt. Kann man aber einfach mit 'nem Dorn ausschlagen - nur dann hat man jedes Ritzel einzeln. Kassettenwechsel dauert danach ein bisschen länger


----------



## Slow (27. Dezember 2014)

Nö, nicht wenn man die wieder zunietet. Eventuell ein Ritzel nicht mitvernieten und dann die Stifte minimal länger lassen und das Ende platt klopfen. Beim Zusammensetzen aber unbedingt drauf achten, dass die "Nuten" ausgerichtet sind. (-;
Letzte 2-3 Ritzel tauschen, so wird aus der Deore 12-36 eine 11-36 oder mit Hope vllt. sogar ne 11-40 für 9-fach...


----------



## revDave (29. Dezember 2014)

Hi,
ich habe mir dieses Fahrrad gekauft:
http://www.fahrrad.de/corratec-x-vert-s-650b-02-schwarzblauweiss-385908.html

Davor hatte ich auch ein 1x10 Setup, das Fahrrad wurde mir dann aber entwendet. 

Nach ein wenig Zeit mit Umwerfer möchte ich wieder auf 1x10 wechseln mit 786 XT oder X9 Type 2.

Jetzt habe ich die SLX Kurbel mit 96mm Lochkreis. Ich finde keine passenden Single-Blätter dafür. Gibt es dafür überhaupt welche oder brauche ich eine Kurbel mit 104er LK?


----------



## Wies (29. Dezember 2014)

revDave schrieb:


> Gibt es dafür überhaupt welche


leider nein



> oder brauche ich eine Kurbel mit 104er LK?


jo. Lässt sich aber sicher gebraucht 1zu1 irgendwo tauschen. V.a. mit den Leuten die noch 29er mit alter 104er Kurbel haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1st_Parma (29. Dezember 2014)

revDave schrieb:


> Gibt es dafür überhaupt welche...


Klar gibt es dafür welche.


Wies schrieb:


> leider nein


Keine Checkung, was?


----------



## Crimson_ (29. Dezember 2014)

Ja dann hau mal einen raus, du meinst wohl LK94?


----------



## 1st_Parma (29. Dezember 2014)

In your face:

http://www.blackspire.com 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## Wies (29. Dezember 2014)

1st_Parma schrieb:


> Klar gibt es dafür welche.
> 
> Keine Checkung, was?



Ups, sorry. Da war ich wohl etwas hinterher. Sogar NW-Blätter. Feine Sache, Danke!

Das 28er Blatt ist aber noch zu klein für den 96er Lochkreis, richtig?


----------



## Jägermeister85 (7. Januar 2015)

In Arbeit






Nach einigen Anlaufschwierigkeiten nähert sich mein Umbau der Fertigstellung. 
Info am Rande - der kurze fiber-lyte carbon Käfig passt an das Type 2.1 Schaltwerk


----------



## InoX (7. Januar 2015)

Ehrlich jetzt? Hättest ja drei Minuten mehr investieren können und das Rad an einem anderen Ort richtig hinstellen.


----------



## Wies (7. Januar 2015)

Jägermeister85 schrieb:


>



Foto der Woche!


----------



## h0rst99 (7. Januar 2015)

Schwarze Felgen und 'ne weiße Sattelstütze fänd' ich schöner ....


----------



## Jägermeister85 (7. Januar 2015)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Schwarze Felgen und 'ne weiße Sattelstütze fänd' ich schöner ....


Schwarze Felgen fahre ich im Rennen. Weiße stütze ist nicht so meins.


----------



## h0rst99 (7. Januar 2015)

... ich dachte nur, immer noch hübscher als weiße Felgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (8. Januar 2015)

Ich würde wahrscheinlich schwarze Felgen und einen schwarzen Vorbau verbauen. Der Rahmen ist laut genug.


----------



## oberhausen123 (8. Januar 2015)

Fertig für die DM am Wochenende


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Januar 2015)

Schonmal geguckt, in welchem Unterforum wir uns befinden?


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Januar 2015)

die kurbel. also bitte!

sowas hier passt m.M.n. viel besser.
http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=13100


----------



## chrisbiker (9. Januar 2015)

oberhausen123 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 348918
> Fertig für die DM am Wochenende



Nanananana Immanuel, da haste wohl das falsche Unterforum gewählt


----------



## a.nienie (9. Januar 2015)

1st_Parma schrieb:


> In your face:
> 
> http://www.blackspire.com
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com


wenn wir gerade dabei sind: narrow wide blatt wie zb das blackspire mit 9-fach kette... "hält" das zuverlässig? die 10-fach ketten sind ja etwas schmaler...


----------



## Berrrnd (9. Januar 2015)

außen


----------



## InoX (9. Januar 2015)

also ja.


----------



## oberhausen123 (12. Januar 2015)

k_star schrieb:


> die kurbel. also bitte!
> 
> sowas hier passt m.M.n. viel besser.
> http://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=13100


Haste recht  
Is aber nur übergangsweise das Rad . die Kurbel kommt dann ans mtb .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Januar 2015)

Ich weis nicht wo das Problem ist. Ich hab an meinem Popetamine SSP Crosser auch eine XT dran.


----------



## oberhausen123 (13. Januar 2015)

Ich glaub es ging ihm  ums Design


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Januar 2015)

korrekt


----------



## Kerosin0815 (13. Januar 2015)




----------



## Jierdan (29. Januar 2015)

Gabel, Laufräder und Lenker sind neu.


----------



## Grize (24. Februar 2015)

Mir ist aufgefallen das gerade bei den jüngeren Aufbauten immer seltener Kefüs verbaut werden.
Leichtsinn oder sind die Einfach-Kettenblätter inzwischen so ausgefeilt das Kettenabsprünge Geschichte sind ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## revDave (24. Februar 2015)

durch die Shadow plus, type 2 wird zum einen viel Spannung aufgebaut und durch die Single narrow Kettenblätter ist ein abspringen schon nicht derart wahrscheinlich bei nicht zu grobem Terrain. ^^


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. März 2015)

Funktioniert 1A mit Shadow+ und N/W-Kettenblatt!


----------



## gili89 (20. März 2015)

FunWorks 29er
1x10, Sram X9 Type2, AbsoluteBlack 30z NW



 
9,8kg so wies dasteht.


----------



## bartos0815 (20. März 2015)

gili89 schrieb:


> FunWorks 29er
> 1x10, Sram X9 Type2, AbsoluteBlack 30z NW
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 371123
> 9,8kg so wies dasteht.


In linz beginnts! Scharfes gerät....


----------



## P4LL3R (21. März 2015)




----------



## oberhausen123 (30. März 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Schonmal geguckt, in welchem Unterforum wir uns befinden?


Naja gut .... dann eben das ! 
X0 Type 2 , 34er Narrow wide absolut Black und 42er mirfe Ritzel , 16t Ritzel is unterwegs . Hab die Xtr Kurbel wegen Design auf eine Truvativ Noir umgerüstet .


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. März 2015)

Ich habe noch 2 wenig gefahrene mirfre hier rum liegen. Kann sie am Flash mit dem medium Type2 x9 leider nicht fahren. Bei Interesse PM.


----------



## Endura (3. April 2015)

Mein Alltags-, Schlechtwetter- und Trainingsbike. Kettenblatt 34Z mit 9fach Kassette 12-27.
update:
Vorbau und Sattelstütze Race Face Ride jetzt aus gleicher Serie
Shimano XTR SM-BB93 BSA Innenlager 70g und seidenweicher Lauf
Sigma ROX 6.0
S-Works Fast Trak 26x2.2 jetzt auch hinten
Gewicht wie abgebildet laut KERN Waage 9,72 kg


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. April 2015)

sehr schön dein Bike


----------



## InoX (3. April 2015)

immer noch sehr schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endura (3. April 2015)

Danke euch!


----------



## dor michü (3. April 2015)

Felgenaufkleber noch entfernen dann ists


----------



## InoX (4. April 2015)

Würde die nicht abmachen. Dann ists es einfach nur langweilig schwarz.


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. April 2015)

Da am Flash das X9 Type2 das 42er nicht schalten wollte nun mit dem Black by AbsolutBlack 40er.


----------



## Jierdan (24. April 2015)

Bin mir noch nicht sicher wie es weiter geht. Mir wäre nach einer brachialeren Gabel....


----------



## Jägermeister85 (5. Juni 2015)

Hier mal ein kleines Update samt anständigem Foto von meinem Fully
Neu ist die Kurbel mit DM Blatt von Wolftooth, da meine geliebte Noir den Ermüdungstot gestorben ist. Gewicht nun wie auf dem Bild 10.55kg


----------



## faessje (10. Juni 2015)




----------



## InoX (11. Juni 2015)

Was ist das für ein Rahmen?


----------



## faessje (11. Juni 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Rahmen?



Bulls Copperhead entlackt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (11. Juni 2015)

Enorme optische Aufwertung!


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Juli 2015)

Der Bulls-Rahmen sieht so schön einfach aus 

Ich war an diesem WE mit meinem 1x10-Starrrad in der Ueckermünder Heide unterwegs...


----------



## tokamk (26. Juli 2015)

Vorsicht for den Wölfen Lupus bhg


----------



## lupus_bhg (26. Juli 2015)

Von denen habe ich auch schon gelesen und gehört. Einige sollen auch nicht so scheu sein...


----------



## EinsRakete (2. August 2015)

Ein Lupus sollte keine Angst vor Wölfen haben. 
Nu mal kurz dem Alphamännchen zeigen, welches Kettenblatt für 1x10 montiert wurde.


----------



## oneeasy (13. November 2015)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe mich nun auch entschlossen 1x10 zu fahren. Zur Zeit bin ich noch in der Findungsphase und habe mein 32Blatt vorne und hinten 11/36. Ich möchte aber noch etwas Reserven haben und dachte an 30 vorne und hinten 11/36 oder 32vorne und hinten 11/40. Was meint ihr was  besser oder sinnvoller ist? Ich würde auch erst mal nur eins von beiden machen wollen, da ein Kettenblatt ca. 50€ kostet und das Hope Ritzel ähnlich viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (13. November 2015)

Kommt in erster Linie darauf an, wo das Rad ausgeführt werden soll.


----------



## InoX (13. November 2015)

kommt halt drauf an was du fahren willst und was dich jetzt an der Kombination 32/11-36 stört. Wenn dir die Bandbreite reicht und du einfach alles etwas leichter haben willst, du also beispielsweise 32/11 gar nicht trittst, könnte es sinnvoll sein auf ein 30er Blatt zu tauschen. Wenn du eine größere Bandbreite suchst, weil du noch einen Rettungsring zum Klettern bzw. deine genannten Reserven haben willst, solltest du auf die 40er Kassette wechseln.


----------



## oneeasy (13. November 2015)

ok..... mit Reserven habe ich einen Rettungsring gemeint.


----------



## oneeasy (13. November 2015)

noch mal zur Beschreibung : Fahre meistens hier im Taunus, da geht es eben etwas hügelig zu, aber bei meinen Ausfahrten habe ich zu 90% das mittlere Kettenblatt genommen. Das große eigentlich nur weil es da war ........ und das 24er bei wirklich steilen Rampen. Ich bin 3x9 gefahren und hinten 11/32 somit wäre zumindest der kleine Gang mit 11/40 und 32vorne nur geringfügig anders.


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. November 2015)

32/11-40 klingt dann in meinen Augen ganz sinnvoll. 30 Zähne sind halt schon arg wenig.


----------



## Jierdan (13. November 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> 32/11-40 klingt dann in meinen Augen ganz sinnvoll. 30 Zähne sind halt schon arg wenig.


Kommt alles auf die Wadendicke an. Auf meiner Hausrunde gibts genau eine Stelle, wo mir bei 30x11 die Kadenz zu hoch wird. Fürn Taunus würde, denk ich 30x11-34 schon reichen. Da spart man dann gleich noch etliche Gramm an der Kassette.


----------



## InoX (13. November 2015)

Also ein 30er Blatt wäre mir auch zu wenig. Ich finde mein 34 schon grenzwertig.


----------



## lupus_bhg (13. November 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Kommt alles auf die Wadendicke an.



-->



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> 32/11-40 klingt *dann* in meinen Augen ganz sinnvoll. 30 Zähne sind halt schon arg wenig.



Die Empfehlung war auch nur auf das vom Fragenden genannte Einsatzgebiet begzogen.
30/11-34 wäre schon ein ziemlich enges Spektrum, finde ich.



InoX schrieb:


> Also ein 30er Blatt wäre mir auch zu wenig. Ich finde mein 34 schon grenzwertig.



Du hast auch nicht die entsprechenden Anstiege, dafür aber oftmals auch noch eine längere Anfahrt. Im Mittelgebirge würde ich meine Übersetzung sicher nicht so fahren und im Hochgebirge erst recht nicht. Nur mal im Urlaub...
Für hiesige Verhältnisse reicht's halt locker.


----------



## oberhausen123 (13. November 2015)

32  und 11 /42


----------



## InoX (13. November 2015)

Aber da würde ich mir doch lieber die Kassette holen. Macht doch viel mehr Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oneeasy (14. November 2015)

Ok schon mal danke für Eure Meinung ich warte zur Zeit noch auf mein Trigger. Deshalb bin ich auf meiner Hausrunde diese Woche noch mit 1x9 unterwegs. Ich denke auch das ich bei 32er bleibe und mir das 40 oder 42 Ritzel holen werde. Wie gesagt für hier meine Touren wird das passen, aber wenn es in Urlaub geht mit echten Bergen dann ist mir das auch zu wenig. Zumindest habe ich einiges an Gewicht gespart und bin nun knapp vor der 9 vor dem Komma Gewicht von heute: 10,04kg. Rocky 27,5"


----------



## oneeasy (14. November 2015)

..


----------



## AngryApe (19. November 2015)

30/11-42 
Leichtbau war hier nicht wirklich der Vater des Gedankens  --> zwölfkommax


----------



## Gary Jr. (19. November 2015)

oneeasy schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 436412 Anhang anzeigen 436413



mutig, ohne kettenführung...


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. November 2015)

Was ist daran mutig?
Mit gedämpftem Schaltwerk und Kettenblatt mit N/W-Profil ist das doch mittlerweile ziemlich normal.


----------



## Gary Jr. (19. November 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Was ist daran mutig?
> Mit gedämpftem Schaltwerk und Kettenblatt mit N/W-Profil ist das doch mittlerweile ziemlich normal.



ist das nicht ein "altes" schaltwerk? trotzdem, auch dann immer noch mutig. umsonst fahren im wc nicht (fast) alle mit kefü


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. November 2015)

Also wenn ich mir das Bild in voller Auflösung im Fotoalbum anschaue, meine ich, ein Type2-Schaltwerk zu erkennen - ich kann mich aber auch irren. Dass Rennfahrer KeFüs montieren, ist sicherlich nur konsequent. Aber wenn's um nix geht, ist es _für mich_ nicht notwendig.


----------



## Gary Jr. (19. November 2015)

naja, wir sind hier im cc-racing ;-) hoffe für dich, dass es bei dir immer gut geht... für mich lieber mit.


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. November 2015)

Kommando zurück - ich dachte, es geht um das On-One. Habe das Zitat nicht richtig gelesen. Das RM hat tatsächlich noch ein SW ohne Dämpfung... Würde ich so auch nicht fahren ohne KeFü. Außerdem ist "nur" ein konventionelles Kettenblatt verbaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTK85 (19. November 2015)

An dem rocky ist kein typ2, und auch kein narrow wide. Zumindest auf dem Foto!


----------



## Gary Jr. (19. November 2015)

habe i


lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Kommando zurück - ich dachte, es geht um das On-One. Habe das Zitat nicht richtig gelesen. Das RM hat tatsächlich noch ein SW ohne Dämpfung... Würde ich so auch nicht fahren ohne KeFü. Außerdem ist "nur" ein konventionelles Kettenblatt verbaut...


kein problem, habe ich doch richtig geschaut. sind wir ja gleicher meinung ;-)


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. November 2015)

MTK85 schrieb:


> An dem rocky ist kein typ2, und auch kein narrow wide. Zumindest auf dem Foto!



Sag' ich ja


----------



## AngryApe (19. November 2015)

und das On One hat ein Type2 mit NW Kettenblatt, was ziemlich idiotensicher ist ...zumindest solang die Teile nicht verschlissen sind ...hatte bislang jedenfalls weniger Kettenabwürfe als mit 2x10


----------



## oneeasy (19. November 2015)

Wie geschrieben ich bin noch am testen und will mal sehen ob das 32 KB passt bevor ich mir ein NW hole. Eine Kefü bin ich am machen somit wird das schon passen.


----------



## oneeasy (20. November 2015)

Ich habe heute mal eine Kefü gebastelt soweit funktioniert es schon mal ganz gut außer beim 40 schleift es ein minimal, da muss ich noch mal nachbessern ansonsten ist es ganz gut geworden und das ganze Teil wiegt 31gr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 283425 (19. Februar 2016)

KeFü: 
Ich fahre jetzt ne Weile mit der "Short" von CNC - funktioniert gut, einmal montiert/eingestellt, alles gut bis jetzt.
Gewicht: 43g ohne Adapter, 49g mit.

CNC sagt:
_"Die kleinere Kettenführung ist etwas aufwändiger in der Einstellung, ordentlich ausgerichtet
funktioniert funktioniert sie jeoch wie die Große"_

Gibts genauso auch von paar anderen, zB Superstar Components, etc -> fällt halt iwo in China vom Band.

(Antrieb: Deore M615 Kurbel, OneUp 32er NW KB, KMC X10-93, HG50-10 11-36, SLX S+, XT Shifter)


----------

